# Airwalkrr's Shatterscape IC (Cooperative Design-As-You-Go PBP)



## airwalkrr (Sep 26, 2008)

It is a cold winter evening in Narovan and the sun is beginning to set. "Mind ye get yerself from outta the cold," the innkeeper says as you step inside. "You're likely te catch yer death out there."

Settling into the cozy inn you see a small bar room off to the side with a warm fire lit. You are joined by a few others, possibly on errands like yourself. They do not appear to be common folk however. They are all either travelers or persons of some importance.

"Ye'll be stayin' the night then?" the elderly innkeeper asks, motioning towards the setting sun. His meaning is clear. Only a fool would enter the streets again at this hour. "That'll be five silvers. All's I got is spots in the common room. No singles left. But it'll do ye right. Blanket'n pillow's included fer the night, free 'a charge."

Handing him the money you take a blanket and pillow and head to the bar room to see what to make of your companions for this evening.

[sblock=OOC]I'll prepare a short background for each of you. All I need to know is whether your character is a native of Narovan or not. I.e. does he/she live here?[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 26, 2008)

Attached is a diagram of the Crookside Inn in Narovan. As you can see, it is small. It is situated on the edge of Narovan just inside the city walls by the Assassin's Gate (South Gate) in what is appears to be one of the poorer districts. The innkeeper appears to run the place by himself and is an elderly man of perhaps some 60 years with long, thinning gray hair and a wiry gray mustache. He appears frail but limber.

The bar room has a fireplace and a bar. There are a two tables, one much larger than the other, and seven chairs. Stocked behind the bar are two barrels of ale and a cask of wine. There is also a stove in the corner. If the pots and pans hanging from the ceiling are any indication, the innkeeper also does a fair bit of cooking behind the bar.


----------



## Kenku17 (Sep 28, 2008)

Micheal walks into the bar on the cold evening, speaking of blessings of Krendon to himself that it was not colder on his journey to the Inn. Walking up to the bar, he looks to the Barkeeper and says "Hello kind sir, I was wondering what you may have to drink?"

(OOC:Hm...any trouble with taking control of NPCs if it helps with world design a little?)


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 28, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Feel free to describe the personalities of NPCs in the OOC thread, but allow me to RP them here in the IC thread. The only characters you should play in the IC thread are your own, as well as any hirelings you may acquire along the way.[/sblock]

"I've got housebrew ale (it's a bit heady, but good and rich), Narovian dark ale, and a red wine. I've also a bit of Dardessian brandy under the counter if you feel so inclined. What's your pleasure?"


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 29, 2008)

Kylest found himself at the gates of Narovan as the sun was dipping lower towards the horizon.  Sunsets still amazed him, one of many new things he had discovered on his trip from Stonheim.  He'd quickly realized that he had left the caverns with nothing to his name but the armor and weapons from the pit.  They were useful enough in their own right, but not good to eat.  Going back to the orcs to beg for food was not an option.  But amidst all the new sensations assailing him, Kylest found hunger to be almost welcome for its familiarity.

Once in the lowlands he managed to learn enough about scavenging food to stave of starvation.  And a chance encounter with a foolish bandit provided some clothing, supplies, and even a handful of coins.

But it was the sight of Narovan's sprawl in the distance that finally gave him a destination.  He didn't know what it was about the human city, but a tickling in his mind drove him forward.  Something to do with the dreams he'd been having, perhaps?

The open streets of the city were strange, but the cobbled streets felt reassuring under his feet as he found himself directed to a small inn.  Uncertainly, he opened the door and found himself welcomed by the innkeeper.  The human seemed more certain of thing than Kylest had lately.  And so he numbly handed over the requested coins and found himself a patron of the Crookside Inn.

He nods a wary greeting to the humans at the bar, and finds himself a place to sleep for the evening.  But excited energy still buzzes in his head, and he does not feel ready for rest.


----------



## Kenku17 (Sep 29, 2008)

airwalkrr said:


> [sblock=OOC]Feel free to describe the personalities of NPCs in the OOC thread, but allow me to RP them here in the IC thread. The only characters you should play in the IC thread are your own, as well as any hirelings you may acquire along the way.[/sblock]
> 
> "I've got housebrew ale (it's a bit heady, but good and rich), Narovian dark ale, and a red wine. I've also a bit of Dardessian brandy under the counter if you feel so inclined. What's your pleasure?"




"Ill take a glass of the homebrew" Micheal says.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 29, 2008)

[It's getting dark.  Hurry!  Hurry!  No, wait.  We can't make it now.  Go back.  Before it is too late!]

Arden rolls her eyes at the Coward's panicked contradictions but steps a bit quicker even so.  She feels both relief and trepidation at being back inside the walls of Narovan nine years after her still unexplained and sudden departure.  Now, however, she stands at the edge of the street and looks around.  There is an inn somewhere nearby; she knows it, she just has to find it.  Finally, as the city wall severs another ray of sunlight casting the street into deeper darkness, she spots it.  The Crookside Inn.

_A Coward, a Psycho, and an Illene Mystic step into a bar..._

Laughing she throws open the door to enter.  As she steps inside she briefly considers leaving the wooden box tucked under her arm and _especially_ its contents out in the cold.

[Don't think it!  Haerdal will know!]

"I know that as well as you," she snaps.

In her distraction she nearly treads on the heels of a dwarf who has entered ahead of her.

"Pardon me, ah...sir.  I meant no insult."


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 29, 2008)

"Well, I'd be hard-pressed to find glass, but you are certainly welcome to a mug," the innkeeper says to Michael with a smile, serving up a frothy mug of ale. "Four coppers whenever you have the time."

The innkeeper then turns to the dwarf and the woman making their way in, "Be stayin' the night I reckin'. Five silvers for a spot in the common room. Blanket n' pillow's included. Feel free to take off a load by the fire when ye've settled in. Gonna be a cold one tonight. Kin feel it in me bones. Dinnae feel afraid to ask fer a drink neither. I'm well-stocked," he says, patting the casks behind the counter.


----------



## Kenku17 (Sep 29, 2008)

As Micheal finishes the mug of ale, he complements the bartender on a fine brew, passes him 5 cp and gets down to buissness. 

"I was wondering if I could get some help, as I believe I am supposed to talk you about finding my charge" he says passing the bartender the assignement note.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 29, 2008)

The innkeeper looks a bit surprised as you hand him the scroll case, but he walks over to the fire place where the lighting is better and sits down. He pops it open and pulls out a piece of rolled up parchment which he begins to look over. He clearly must strain a bit to see the writing, as he is getting up in years. When he is finished, he puts the parchment back inside the case and walks back to the bar. He slides the case down behind the bar and winks at Michael. "I can see you are here on business. Not to worry. We can take care of this first thing tomorrow morning. Nothing to do about it tonight of course."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 29, 2008)

Kylest tensed as he felt a presence loom up behind him.  He turned sharply, fists clenching, but he clearly expected something more threatening than a slip of a human girl.  He forces himself to relax, and finds himself staring at her tatoos for a moment before her apology filters through his adrenaline.

He breaks eye contact, looking away, and speaks in a voice gone gravelly from disuse.

"No insult taken lass.  Sorry for. . . I'm just a little bit jumpy right now."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 29, 2008)

Arden smiles, relieved that the dwarf didn't carry through with that clenched fist.

"Narovan can have that effect on a person."

She inclines her head in acceptance of his apology and steps off to the side to wait for the innkeep to become free.  When the man does return from reading the scroll that another customer handed him she speaks up.

"Yes, no sense traveling the streets now.  A mug of the Narovan dark, please.  And any leftovers you might have from the evenings meal."

She turns again to the dwarf.

"I recommend the Dark.  It really is quite good."


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 29, 2008)

As if sensing the tension in the dwarf, the innkeeper walks over and motions inside. "Please sir, you are wearied. Perhaps a drop of brandy to wet your tongue will set your mind at ease. Come, sir. Sit yerself by the fire and I shall fetch it fer ye. What do ye say?"

Once he has the dwarf situated, he comes to wait upon the lady, "Narovian dark it is ma'am. An' I kin whip up some bread n' cheese if that be te yer likin'. Afraid there weren't no meat delivered today so I wasn't able to make any of me stew."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 29, 2008)

Kleb had been adventuring for years after Born's death before arriving at Narovan.  He had always meant to go to the city and find Born's friend, Canestriel, but he felt oath-bound to follow the teachings of the Order of Luthes and help those in need.  And in these dark times there was always someone in need.  But now he finally arrived triumphantly in Narovan... and promptly had his backpack stolen by a wily halfling gypsy.

One of his legs began to grow stiff from a mixture of an old injury and the cold, and he bent down to massage the numb limb.  "I'm sorry, sir.  I must admit that I have been recently robbed and the brash lad was a bit quick for me to chase down.  Still, I have a strong back and a sharp mind.  I would be glad to pay for my board by either labor or perhaps by having me do a reading to your customers from the Book of Luthes."


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 29, 2008)

The innkeeper gives Kleb a long, hard stare, then holds out his hand as if to shake it in introduction with the wearied man.

[sblock=Spot DC 21; automatic for Kleb]The old innkeeper slips five silver pieces into the wearied man's hand.[/sblock]

"Ah yes, of course sir, I'd be happy ter, but... Oh look see here, this is more than enough fer the night sir. Don't you worry yer head about it." It seems the man has enough money in his hand after all. The innkeeper then leans in to whisper something into the wearied man's ear.

[sblock=Listen DC 15; automatic for Kleb]"Don't worry, lad. I'm not about to put you out into the cold. Go grad ye a spot by the fire and dinnae think a thought aboot it."[/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Sep 29, 2008)

Micheal sees the Paladin come in, and mutters something under his breath before he looks back at the bartender, and passing him 2 silvers, saying "Ill take another one of your brew, and what food that could get me with the rest....whats the cost of a room here by the way?"


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 29, 2008)

Kylest withdraws again from the sudden attention he has drawn.  He shakes off the barkeep's offer, and is greatful for the distraction provided by the new human's arrival.  He places his burden down in a corner and seats himself down, watching the rest of the room carefully.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 29, 2008)

Arden discreetly hands a gold coin to the barkeep before taking a seat at one of the two tables.  She holds the wooden box in her lap.

"Bread and cheese will do fine.  Thank you."

[You should have found a money-changer.  Now one of these brutes will rob you in the night.  Or worse!]

Arden sighs and wishes she could block out the Coward's incessant ranting.  As she waits she studies the new arrival and the thirsty man at the bar.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 29, 2008)

The paladin smiles and nods respectfully to the innkeeper to show thanks.  There was kindness here, which validated much of the Order's teachings.  He made a mental note to try and repay the charity he had seen as he handed the innkeeper the five silver pieces back and walked into the room.  

The assortment of travelers was odd: a jumpy young lass speaking with a stocky, shaved dwarf ... another man drinking beer and staring at Kleb with an air of distaste ... and locals that glanced a distrusting eye.  Feeling a bit uncomfortable the tired, armored man took a seat near the fire, massaged his calf in an attempt to get the stiffness out, and took a book to read from a vest pocket.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 30, 2008)

Responding to Michael's request, the innkeeper replies, "I've bread n' cheese enough for all if you delight it sir. 'Ave it out in a jiffy. Oh, an' a bed in the common room be five pieces o' silver. My deepest apologies but the private rooms already be taken." He moves over to a small pantry behind the bar and retrieves a baker's box and large cheese wheel which he sets down upon the largest table, producing a hunk of cheese and loaf of bread for both Arden and Michael. He hands Arden her change (3 sp and 4 cp, assuming she pays for a spot in the common room as well), then heads back to the bar. He returns a few moments later with a frothy mug of dark ale. "Enjoy, lass!" he says with a wide grin.

[sblock=Spot DC 20]There is a raven perched on the rafters above you. While there is nothing particularly unusual about that in and of itself, the bird appears to be watching the door very intently.[/sblock][sblock=Skill Spoilers: Read Me]Whenever you see a spoiler block with a skill DC listed, you may roll that skill check. Special conditions may also be listed, such as "within 30 feet of the lantern" or "automatic for [character x]." If you succeed on the skill check and/or fulfill the special condition, you may read the skill spoiler. I have no way to monitor abuse, so please use the honor system. If the skill is trained only, I will try to always include a reminder to that effect with a parenthetical note. Since we are using the honor system, I don't care what method you use to roll for skill spoilers, although I would prefer you be consistent. You could even roll these skill checks at home with real dice for all I care. You are only cheating yourself of the experience if you elect to cheat.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Other than the innkeeper, your characters are the only ones in the bar room. The other guests that the innkeeper refer to appear to have already retired.[/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Sep 30, 2008)

(OOC:Spot (1d20+4=10) I saw nothin.)

Micheal takes some of the bread and cheese, thanking the bartender, and walks to the Inn keeper "I had heard there was still  beds in the common area, and I was wondering if I could take one" he says holding 5 silvers out.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 30, 2008)

Kleb also saw nothing, being immersed in his reading.  However, he was impressed with the polite conversation he heard thus far around him and smiled to himself in regards to the feeling of shared company.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2008)

Arden rips a hunk off the loaf of bread and pops it into her mouth.  A piece of cheese quickly follows and when the innkeep returns with her ale she can only chew and nod in reply.  When she finishes that bite she takes another and for the next few moments she focuses only on her food and drink.  When half her cheese and bread is gone she looks around the room as if only now remembering that others share the room with her.  She swallows the food in her mouth and shifts in her seat.  With deliberate slowness she breaks off a small piece of cheese and slips it into the box.  She looks over at the black-haired man with the book.

"What are you reading?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 30, 2008)

"Right you are, sir," the innkeeper replies to Michael, taking the five coins. "Space aplenty in the common room. An' help yerself ter a blanket n' pillow in tha corner."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 30, 2008)

Kylest is lost in his own thoughts for a while, staring into the fire, and trying to decide what to do with himself.  He looks up at Arden's question though, puzzled for a moment, before realizing it wasn't addressed to him.

Then he turns his attention to Kleb, curious as to the man's answer.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 30, 2008)

Kleb looks up in surprise at the tattoed lady speaking to him but recovers and answers, "I am contemplating the Codex of Luthes, ma'am.  I find that reviewing the wisdom of men that came before me helps me set the course for my own life.  Currently I am reading through the Sayings of St. Matthias and his words on hospitality and charity."


----------



## Kenku17 (Sep 30, 2008)

airwalkrr said:


> "Right you are, sir," the innkeeper replies to Michael, taking the five coins. "Space aplenty in the common room. An' help yerself ter a blanket n' pillow in tha corner."




Micheal gets the blanket and pillow so he has it, but decides he wants to try one more of the delicious brew, and goes back to the bar for one final mug.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2008)

[Don't draw attention to yourself!]

"Hmm..."

Arden nods and takes a quick sip from her mug.  She glances briefly at the man in blue who passes her as he heads to the bar again.  She turns back to the man with the book.

"I've not read the Codex of Luthes.  What does St. Matthias say about hospitality and charity?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 1, 2008)

Kleb eagerly flips through to one of his favorite passages, "Charity is the path that will create the cycle of community.  During a strong crop season, a farmer might give food freely to a hungry cousin of the lawmaker.  The lawmaker will in turn protect a merchant's son from a greedy competitor.  The merchant will remember the example of the lawmaker and loan the farmer money when a bad season causes the crops to fail.  By this the bonds of community will be formed.  But beware of the destroyers.  There are predators who will try to profit from the weak or the charitable so that they may gain wealth without expending their own labor.  When the charitable outnumber the destroyers the community is healthy.  When the destroyers outnumber the charitable the community grows sick.  Thus spake St. Matthias."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 1, 2008)

The innkeeper walks over to the door and peers outside one last time. You can see the sun's last rays have disappeared behind the buildings of the city and it is now quite dark out. "Well, I suppose that's all for tonight. I hope there's no one left out." With that, he bolts the door and heads back to the bar.

A few minutes later, you hear a door open down the hall where the private rooms are located. Shortly thereafter a woman in leather armor carrying a shortspear enters the bar room. She has unkempt short, red hair and a worried look on her face. She glances at the bolted door, then to the innkeeper, "I'm sorry, Olindar, but I have to leave. It's important."

The innkeeper's face goes white in horror as he shakes his head. He moves to stand between the woman and the door. "No, Krethan! It's already dark. I cannae possibly expose ye to the Crucible. Ye know ye are a target."

Krethan glares at the innkeeper, "You know this is something I have to do."

Dejectedly, the innkeeper looks at the floor and steps to the side. Krethan unbolts the door and dashes outside before any of you can react. The innkeeper quickly bolts the door behind her without even looking. He then turns around, a sorrowful look on his face. "A private room has just become available, if any of ye are interested."


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 1, 2008)

airwalkrr said:


> The innkeeper walks over to the door and peers outside one last time. You can see the sun's last rays have disappeared behind the buildings of the city and it is now quite dark out. "Well, I suppose that's all for tonight. I hope there's no one left out." With that, he bolts the door and heads back to the bar.
> 
> A few minutes later, you hear a door open down the hall where the private rooms are located. Shortly thereafter a woman in leather armor carrying a shortspear enters the bar room. She has unkempt short, red hair and a worried look on her face. She glances at the bolted door, then to the innkeeper, "I'm sorry, Olindar, but I have to leave. It's important."
> 
> ...




Paldon looks "Umm...how much more would it cost?" he asks.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 1, 2008)

The innkeeper seems clearly distracted, "Cost? Oh, um, let's see, 20 silvers. I guess that would be a difference of 15 then... Poor girl. Doesn't even know what she's getting herself into."


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 1, 2008)

airwalkrr said:


> The innkeeper seems clearly distracted, "Cost? Oh, um, let's see, 20 silvers. I guess that would be a difference of 15 then... Poor girl. Doesn't even know what she's getting herself into."




"Ill take it then" Micheal says as he pulls a gold piece and a 5 silvers from his pocket.

(OOC:Im updating my money as it goes)


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 1, 2008)

The innkeeper half-heartedly takes the money and marches stone-faced back to the bar, where he rests his head on his hands and gazes at the door almost mournfully.


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 1, 2008)

airwalkrr said:


> The innkeeper half-heartedly takes the money and marches stone-faced back to the bar, where he rests his head on his hands and gazes at the door almost mournfully.




"Is he a good friend of yours?" Micheal asks seeing the Innkeepers somber manner.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 1, 2008)

Arden's response to the akolite or priest or whatever he might be dies on her lips as the small drama between Olindar and Krethan plays out in front of her.  Before she knows it the woman is gone.

The Coward's wail of fear echoes through her thoughts as she pushes back from the table and walks to the door.

"Thank you for your hospitality, Olindar, but I find there is something I must do."

She steps past the innkeep and throws the bolt.

"I hope we have the opportunity to continue our discussion another time, good sir."

Leaving the door gaping open, Arden hurries into the street and looks for Krethan.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 1, 2008)

Kylest pays only half a mind to Kleb's sermon, his mind wandering again.  The sudden arrival of the woman puzzles him, and even more so the innkeeper's reaction.  When the room is offered up again so soon after the woman leaves, Kylest turns to Kleb.

"Won't she be returning?"

Then Arden rushes outside as well, and his confusion only grows.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 1, 2008)

Before the innkeeper can respond to Michael, Arden dashes outside, leaving him gaping in surprise for the second time tonight. He rushes to the door, calling to Arden, "Please, don't! I can't keep the door unlocked for you if you leave!"

[sblock=GlassEye/Arden]It is dark outside. There are very few street lanterns and it is very quiet. You feel the wind whip up behind you giving you a very sudden chill. Listening carefully, you think you hear footsteps in a nearby alleyway. Before you have a chance to investigate, you hear a sudden woman's scream issue forth from the alley.[/sblock]

From inside the inn, you all hear a piercing scream echo out through the night, followed by a sudden silence. Olindar's face goes white.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 1, 2008)

Arden shivers suddenly feeling very exposed and is glad of the shadows.  She clutches Psycho's box tightly to her chest and oddly feels a small sense of comfort from doing so.  Trying very hard to be quiet and remain hidden in the shadows she walks slowly towards the alley.

[sblock=OOC]
Move Silently +1
Hide +6
She will stop before she reaches the alley and try to peek around the corner if nothing else happens before she gets there.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 1, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Before I let Arden go too far by herself, does anyone want to follow her? It's a bit early to be warning you about splitting the party up since technically, none of you know each other. However, anyone from Narovan knows she has just put herself in a lot of danger. Even if you aren't from Narovan, the innkeeper's actions should indicate the gravity of the situation.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 1, 2008)

Kleb watches in shock as the strange girl rushes out to follow the other, then he stumbles slightly as he rises and steps towards the door.  "I cannot let those two face death undefended.  Please allow me to pass," he says to the innkeeper.  As the piercing scream is heard he grips his axe-handle and rushes out into the night, squeezing the innkeeper's shoulder as he does so and saying, "Thank you for your kindness.  May Luthes always be with you."

With that he pulls out his axe and follows where the scream came from, looking for one of the women who left the inn.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 1, 2008)

When the piercing scream echoes into the room, Kylest springs to his feet, reacting purely on instinct.  He is stalking towards the door with his sword drawn before he has a chance to realize what he is doing.  He mutters to himself as he peers into the darkness, brushing aside the innkeeper, and preventing him from closing the door for a moment.

"What is it exactly that haunts these streets?"

Then, a sudden shiver passes over him, as a flash of memory or dream assaults him, and he stares out into the night again.  Suddenly afraid, not of what might happen to himself, but of what he might see.  Still, steeling himself, he turns to Olindar.

"Fear can be wisdom, but it can weaken you if you let it.  Goodbye."

Then he steps into the darkness to see what the night holds for him.


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 1, 2008)

Micheal watches the people leaving, but does not follow. He thinks to himself _this is not the time or place to he heroic...the order comes first and foremost, and recklessly risking your skin when you haven't even met your charge is foolish _he thinks as he waits for a response from his question from the bartender, if he will get one.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 1, 2008)

The innkeeper seems too startled to recall Michael's question, having watched well over half his clientele leave to go to almost certain death. After a few moments, he finally regains his composure and with a whimper bolts the door once again. Before he locks it in place, he glances over towards Michael, his hopeless expression seeming to ask if Michael is as crazy as the others.

*****​
The streets are quite dark. For a moment, the light from the inn's bar room illuminates the street as Kleb and Kylest dart out to follow Arden, but then it is engulfed once again by shadow. Arden makes her way slowly and quietly to the edge of the alleyway from which the scream issued and peers inside. The alleyway is wide and mostly clear, except for what appears to be a slumped-over figure lying lifeless on the ground halfway down the alleyway. A body perhaps? It is difficult to tell what with the lighting being so poor.


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 1, 2008)

(OOC:dig the icons! Will watch from the BG and let you guys go at it for the time being)

Micheal looks over confused and just asks, somewhat hoping to change the mood. "so which way is it to the private room?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 1, 2008)

"Oh, um, second door down the hall."

When you walk down the hall and try the door you realize it is locked, looking down the hallway at the innkeeper, he looks back at you, rather surprised, before digging into his pocket and saying, "Oh, yes, how silly of me. The key. Here you are."

After letting you in and handing you the key to the room, he walks back to the bar room, muttering worriedly to himself. The room is small and plain, but well-kept and tidy. There is a bed in one corner, a small chest of drawers with a wash basin and several folded towels atop it, a fire pit, and in another corner a covered chamber pot.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 1, 2008)

Kylest looks at the empty street around them, unaffected by the darkness.  Having found himself outside, he's not quite sure what he expected, but it's hardly as frightening as everyone seems to have made it out to be.  Still, his sword remains in his hand as he starts forward.

"Well, here's three of us.  Where'd the first woman go?  And what exactly IS supposed to be out here?"


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 1, 2008)

Lestrivius Bemoans his bad luck and bangs the door of the inn he becomes impaitent and calls the nessecary incantion to light his staff(the scream) he becomes slighty annoyed at being rattled and says silently to himself "these barbarins due not respect the hours of the dead with silence" he takes a scroll from his case and incants a spell (mage armor)he bemoans the loss of a scroll (to himself)and when a dense ring of force falls around him he prepares to summon Funedor he know looks for a discreet alleyway in which to summon his master does he find one?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 1, 2008)

As Kylest steps into the alleyway, his superior vision catches sight of what is unmistakably a body lying on the ground a couple dozen paces in. The body is doubled over and no longer moving, if it ever was.

[sblock=hafrogman/Kylest]Your vision in the dark does not allow you to discern color, but the texture of the cloak covering the body looks quite similar to that of the woman you just saw leaving the inn. A closer look might help you verify your suspicions.[/sblock]

[sblock=arcanaman/Lestrivius]Unfortunately, at this point, Lestrivius is locked out of the inn, and if he knocks, no one answers. However, you did hear the scream in the alley down the street a ways and can barely make out a group of people from the inn who are now investigating it. It is too dark at this hour, even for you with low-light vision, to read the incantations necessary to summon Funedor.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 1, 2008)

Kylest mutters a curse under his breath and brushes past Arden to walk into the alley.

"I think it's dead."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 2, 2008)

[_She_ is the assassin, not the target!  Flee!]

For once Arden listens to the Coward as the conversation between Olindar and Krethan replays in her mind.  _How did the woman know she was targeted?_

" 'Ware assassins," Arden hisses to the dwarf as he passes by her.

She draws her crossbow and a bolt and winces at the sound as she loads it.  Keeping next to the wall Arden steps around the corner.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 2, 2008)

"To the hells with this darkness," Kleb whispers as he pulls alongside Arden and Kylest.  "Be my eyes, if you will, and I'll do my best to watch your backs against threats you can see."  He grips his axe tighter and tries to get used to the night.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 2, 2008)

Before catching up with the others, Kleb catches sight of an elf in a hooded cloak by the door of the inn. He is pounding on the door in frustration until, it seems, he grows tired of it, incants a few bold words, and suddenly light springs to the tip of his staff. The elf then scampers off to the alleyway across.

Meanwhile, Kylest investigates the slumped figure on the ground. It is shrouded by a cloak. He removes the cloak to reveal a gaunt figure of a woman. She is dead indeed, but her skin is cold to the touch. Something is amiss. This woman cannot have just died. You are suddenly startled by a brief rainbow flash of light emanating from the end of the alleyway, followed by a loud *crack* and a sweeping bright light. Standing at the end of the alleyway is Krethan, the woman you saw earlier. Her eyes burn like points of silver fire, and she holds in her hand a glowing rod. Standing next to her is a burly and muscular man with an enormous axe and scale armor. He cocks his head, hefts his axe, and grins. At the same time, Kleb notices a pair of men in leather armor rappelling down the sides of the buildings next to him. Before he can react they are upon him, short blades in hand.

"I didn't realize it would be this easy to lure you to your deaths. But then I suppose you were taking your sweet time." Krethan says. "And to think I almost doubted the visions when I first saw you enter the city. There is no doubt now. What do you say, Durm? Shall we show them how we treat visitors in Narovan?" Durm smiles and holds his axe aloft as the thugs near Kleb begin to move in.

*Initiative*
Lestrivius 19
Krethan 16
Toughs 15
Kylest 14
Kleb 10
Arden 7
Durm 2

[sblock=arcanaman]"My mossst studious apprentice," the ugly imp leers as he pops into being, "Do you require some service at this dark hour or is it teaching you desire?" There is a commotion down the street now where you saw the others.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]The yellow spaces are spaces of light. Light yellow are shadowy illumination (20% concealment). Double the range of these areas for those with low-light vision. All other areas are considered darkness (50% concealment). The red X is considered difficult terrain.

During combat, declare your actions and I will resolve the round simultaneously. For movement, please try to give me coordinates where possible. Because things will not always look the same by the time your turn comes up, I will assume paths of movement that stick to your intentions and avoid attacks of opportunity unless absolutely necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 2, 2008)

Kleb grimaces and prepares his axe and shield for the oncoming toughs.  It is unfortunate that one of his fellows at the inn ended up being an assasin, but there were still innocents lured out that needed to be defended.  "I'll try to handle these two.  Take the woman and her comrade!"

Kleb will attack the nearest thug, or if he is able to hit one with an attack of opportunity, he'll strike at the injured one again.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 2, 2008)

Arden curses her foolishness.  _Naught to be done about it now._  She slips a hand inside her sleeve.

[sblock=OOC]I forgot that Arden was holding Psycho's box which would probably prevent her from being able to load her crossbow.  May I change that previous action to 'draws her dagger'?  Her current action would be to touch and activate her Inertial Armor tattoo (standard action; AC 15 for 1 hour).  I imagine her armor would appear as an insubstantial mist that slowly swirls about her body.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 2, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I think it is safe to assume Arden set Psycho's box down at the edge of the alley before drawing her crossbow.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 2, 2008)

*Kylest, AC: 16, HP 26/26*

Kylest chuckles unpleasantly at Krethan's arrogance.

"Lured we may be.  Dead is another matter altogether.  MY visions fortell your blood drippling my hands.  Let us begin!"

With a manic grin splitting his face, and a cold anger in his eyes, Kylest tightens his grip on his blade and enters the fray.

[sblock=ooc]Kylest's actions will depend on Krethan's.  If she closes, he will attack her.  Otherwise he will charge Durm.

Attack vs. Krethan 
Longsword +6, 1d8+4

Charge vs. Durm
Longsword +8, 1d8+4  AC:14[/sblock]


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 2, 2008)

My Lord I have Reach the Barbarin Watering hole of Narovan as has been requested  what is your will know?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 3, 2008)

[sblock=arcanaman]"My will? Foolisssh apprentice! Do you not see the conflict that is around you? Your practical lessons begin now!" With that, the devil vanishes in a puff of smoke and brimstone.[/sblock]

Krethan lowers her head for a moment and suddenly a ripple appears in the air as a shocking bolt of electricity materializes and darts towards Kylest, singing his flesh (6 damage). The toughs press up against Kleb, jabbing at him with their swords. Dodging one of the men while deflecting the other's sword with his shield, he responds with a riposte of his own, hacking the first man down with his axe. Kylest feels the burn of the electrical energy, but focuses his attention on the plainer threat, the man with the axe, and charges forward. Unfortunately, he trips midway through the alley and fumbles his swing, sending his sword clanging ineffectively against the ground. As he recovers his sword, he is about to regain his bearings when he feels a painful swipe across his chest from Durm's axe (13 damage). It is only a flesh wound, but the pain reminds him all too well of his days in the arena. Durm lets out a laugh at Kylest's misfortune and readies himself for another sortie. Seeing the carnage unravel around her, Arden quickly taps a tattoo on her arm and is surrounded by an insubstantial mist that slowly coils around her body.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2008)

*Arden, AC 15, HP 12/12*

Arden quickly glances between Kleb and Kylest.  Kleb seems to be holding his own against the thugs but Kylest, fighting against Krethan and Durm, looks like he could use a little help.  She studies Krethan.

_A manipulator of chaos._

Arden takes a step forward and raises her crossbow to train it on the other woman.  She waits for just the right moment...

[sblock=Actions]5 foot step to T9
Ready an action to fire her crossbow at Krethan if Krethan looks like she is concentrating to use chaos again.
Crossbow +1 (1d8)[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 3, 2008)

*Kylest, AC: 13, HP 11/30  (Raging)*

As the pain from the axe wound hits him, and the smell of blood fills the night air, Kylest reverts to a more primal time.  The walls of the alley close in around him, becoming the sides of the fighting pit.  He growls, deep in his throat and brings his sword to bear on the man, swining a heavy two-handed blow in an attempt to repay his wounds in kind.

[sblock=ooc]Rage.
Shift to two-handed grip.

Attack Durm.
Longsword +7, 1d8+9[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 4, 2008)

Kleb grits his teeth and attacks the second thug.  He hopes his ally can hold out just a bit longer...


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 4, 2008)

Krethan steps back from the melee between Kylest and Durm. Then, as if sensing something, she turns her gaze towards Arden. She briefly concentrates and a fiery bolt materializes before her and flies towards Arden. She tries to get out of the way, but acts just a fraction of a second too slowly as the bolt of fire strikes her on the shoulder, leaving a warm, burning sensation (3 damage). The injury is minor, but painful.

The tough skirmishes with Kleb, looking for an opening but lunging vainly as his strike is deflected. Kleb, however, brings his axe to meet his opponent square in the chest, felling him to the ground.

Kylest's fury is daunting to his opponent. Durm holds up his axe to block the mighty swing, but the sheer might and tenacity of the dwarf is too much. He bows under the superior force as Kylest's blade is brought to bear upon his body, cleaving him in twain (critical hit!). The lifeless form of Durm slumps to the ground.

[sblock=GlassEye]Since your action came up after Krethan's in the round, you are now readied to attack her if she uses a psionic power this round.[/sblock]
"No! This can't be. This is not as I dreamt it would occur. No matter. The cold tendrils of death await you all. You cannot escape your fate!" With these prophetic words, Krethan turns tail and flees further into the alleys of Narovan.

[sblock=OOC]You may give chase if you wish, but Kleb will quickly get left behind as his speed is only 20. Indicate in your next post whether you give chase or not, since this is a split-second decision you will have to make. If you take any time for discussion, she will have escaped. There is also the matter of the elf in the the cloak who is hiding in the alley a ways down from you. You each detect the faint scent of brimstone wafting from his direction.[/sblock]


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 4, 2008)

I head towards the  sounds of battle wanting to vent  my anger  do I find the battle


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 4, 2008)

Visions of his prophetic vision flash in Kylest's mind, as he looks out from over Durm's fallen body to the fleeing Krethan.  The anger pounding in his veins blanks out the pain of his own blood flowing from his chest as he sets off after the woman, intent on seeing his dream through to its end.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 4, 2008)

Kleb looks to see if there is anything that he can pick up and throw at the fleeing woman.  "Follow the dwarf," he tells the young woman next to him.  "If you run into more trouble yell for me.  I'm Kleb."

After that, he'll start searching the bodies for valuables, information, and loose change.  It's a tough world, and even a paladin is not above looting the dead if it can aid himself and his allies.

Keeping a wary eye on the brimstone-smelling elf approaching he asks, "And what about you?  I doubt you are in league with these assassins, though you reek of the pits of hell."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 4, 2008)

"Arden."

She nods at the man who has identified himself as Kleb and takes off after Krethan.

[sblock=OOC]Arden will try to catch up to Krethan.  If it becomes possible she will try to charge and grapple (again, if it's possible to grapple after a charge) in order to slow Krethan down enough that Kylest can catch up.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 5, 2008)

[sblock=arcanaman]You do indeed arrive upon the scene of a battle, but it appears to be over. A woman in red hair at the far end of the alley dashes away while a man, a dwarf, and a woman stand in the alleyway overlooking three fallen opponents.[/sblock]

Darting through the city streets, Kylest and Arden are barely able to keep Krethan in their sights. She clearly knows the back alleys well. While Arden manages to maneuver quickly enough to avoid the many obstacles in the path, Kylest stumbles amid garbage and slips on occasion at the many turns along the way. He soon falls behind and it is not long before Arden can no longer hear his paces behind her. After what seems like perhaps several minutes, Arden realizes she is beginning to gain ground, and suddenly finds Krethan with her back against the wall of an impassable alleyway.

"Damn!" she screams, slamming her fist against the wall. She then turns to face Arden, dropping her glowing rod and reaching inside her vest to retrieve an elongated amber crystal. "You, disturber of the balance. I have seen it. Your actions will doom us all. I cannot let you live."

*Initiative*
Krethan 7
Arden 5

The crystal in Krethan's hand begins to glow and Arden feels an uncomfortable warmth come over her (1 damage).

[sblock=OOC]No need for a map really. Arden has Krethan cornered in a 30 foot long alleyway that is 5 feet wide. Arden is at the open end of the alleyway and Krethan is at the other. Kylest, if he could find where they have gone, would take about 7 rounds to arrive, though he doesn't know that. Effectively, he has probably fallen too far behind to be involved.

GlassEye, you can still try to grapple, but you may want to amend your action now that you know Kylest has fallen behind.[/sblock]
Meanwhile, back in the alleyway by the Crookside Inn, Kleb begins rifling through the possessions of the fallen. Durm has a greataxe and wears a set of scale mail. In addition, he has a purse with 10 gp and a vial labeled "curative." The toughs each carried a short sword, wore leather armor, and wielded bucklers. They had 40 sp between them. There is nothing remarkable about the quality of any of the equipment and nothing else of note to be found on their bodies.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 5, 2008)

[She's tricky.  Be wary.]

Arden scowls at the raving woman and reaches inside her sleeve again to touch a tattoo, this time the Tattoo of Existence Unbound.  She slowly walks towards Krethan flexing her fingers then clenching them into a fist.

"Is it just me?  Or do you wish to kill the dwarf and the human warrior, too?  What is it you think we'll do?"

[sblock=Actions]standard: tap the dissipating touch tattoo
move: move towards Krethan
Her next action will be to hit Krethan with a touch attack: dissipating touch +0 1d6[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 5, 2008)

Krethan tries to avoid Arden's grasp, but she is too distracted from concentrating on the crystal and Arden's hand connects with Krethan's arm, which begins to dissolve at the touch. Krethan lets out a shriek of pain as bits of matter seem to discorporate into the air starting in her arm and spreading throughout her body. When the effect is over, she is left worn and wearied, as if she has been beaten within an inch of her life, but she is still standing.

"This fight shall continue," she growls as blood begins to trickle down the side of her mouth. "I have foreseen your destiny; the path you shall follow. Though you follow order you are a harbinger of chaos. You and those you fought with shall come to learn in time, but you cannot escape your destiny. Be assured, I have no intent of letting you live to fulfill it."

With a preternatural flash of silver light in eyes, she turns and dashes up the wall. She moves so quickly, not as if climbing, but as if running, her feet on the walls and her hands not even touching. By the time you realize what has happened, you can hear her footsteps pattering away at a rapid pace on the other side.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 5, 2008)

The rage still fuels Kylest for a moment, but once it becomes clear that he can't catch her immediately, the chase begins.  The further behind he slips, the more he feels the burning agony in his chest.  When Arden and Krethan finally slip from his sight, the anger leaves him completely, and he stops dead in his tracks.  He collapses against a building wall as he tries to recover his composure, breathing deeply, every breath causing a pain as it stretches his wound.  

Eventually, he is able to recover enough to recognize his surroundings.  He's no longer in an arena beneath Stonheim.  He's in the human city.  He cleans and sheathes his blade, but there is nothing he can do about the blood that covers him, both his own and Durm's.  He tries to find his bearings, and wearily begins trudging back to the alleyway. . . or at least his best guess at where the alleyway is.


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 5, 2008)

My good lords what has happen here in the hours of the dead he says to the people stand near him


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 5, 2008)

Arden stares up after Krethan a moment making sure that the woman's words are firmly within mind so that she can relay them to the other two.

[She's gone but we're still in danger.  Find a place to hole up!]

"I know, I know.  Watch my back."

Arden spends a minute looking around just to make sure Krethan didn't drop anything then she turns and begins picking her way back towards the alley where she left Kleb.  She hopes she meets the dwarf on the way back.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 5, 2008)

Kleb stares hard at the newcomer and says, "Some assassins attacked us, but we were able to take care of them.  I'm waiting for my two new friends who were in pursuit of one of our enemies that escaped."

The paladin looks to see if any of the corpses has a backpack or sack that he can gather the items in.  If not he pockets the coin and vial, then piles the armor and weapons while waiting for his new comrades to return.


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 5, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Kleb stares hard at the newcomer and says, "Some assassins attacked us, but we were able to take care of them. I'm waiting for my two new friends who were in pursuit of one of our enemies that escaped."
> 
> The paladin looks to see if any of the corpses has a backpack or sack that he can gather the items in. If not he pockets the coin and vial, then piles the armor and weapons while waiting for his new comrades to return.



Let  us see he says sounding a sigh I have not prepared for such an ocassion please  forgive me  but as long as my light holds out we can look for them


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 6, 2008)

After satisfying herself that Krethan left nothing behind, Arden returns to the group to find the dwarf catching his breath and looking winded. Kleb has divested the thugs of their valuables, weapons, and armor, and an elf has joined the group. The chill of the night air becomes suddenly apparent as you stand there in the alleyway and you realize that day has many hours yet to come.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 6, 2008)

Kleb looks relieved as his new comrades return.  "How long has that corpse you found been dead?  I found some coin on the assassins we killed, and if you can help me with their weapons and armor we might be able to sell the rest of their possessions in the morning then split up the coin.  Let's grab what we can and head back to the inn where we may find safety."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 6, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]It will take a successful Heal check to determine how long the corpse has been dead.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 6, 2008)

Kylest shakes his head at Kleb's question.

"The body was cold, that's all I know."

Then he turns his attention to Arden.

"What of the woman . . . did you catch her?"


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 6, 2008)

Arden shakes her head.

"She ran up a wall like it was flat ground.  There was no way I could catch her after that.  I did have her cornered for a moment and she raved about how the three of us would destroy a 'balance'.  There's a bit more to it than that, I think, but it can wait until we get back inside."

She steps around the corner quickly to retrieve the box and after checking to see that the beast is still ok she stuffs the box into her pack where she hopes it will be better protected from the cold.  She nudges the stuff Kleb has collected into a pile with the toe of her boot looking it over briefly.

"I'm Arden.  We can try the inn but I doubt the old man will open the door to us.  Which leaves the stable or a trek to the Dawn House."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 6, 2008)

"She may return with more forces then, and so we might not want to be in the stables.  How far is the Dawn House?"

Kleb checks the thugs for identifying marks, tries to determine how long the woman has been deceased, throws her body over his shoulder, grabs a buckler, asks his companions to gather some of the other valuables, and knocks on the door of the inn.  "Sir, please let us in.  We survived an ambush, and need shelter once more!"


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 6, 2008)

What is the dawn house my lords I am new to Narovan and have no idea


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 6, 2008)

Arden examines the elf, picks up a load of the gear Kleb piled up and hands it to the elf.

"The streets of Narovan are not safe after dark; moreso even than in other cities.  The Dawn House is a refuge.  It's doors are open throughout the night.  At least, they used to be.  It's been nine years since I was last in the city and things may have changed."

She looks over at Kleb, shrugs, and collects up a few of the weapons still on the ground.

"I'm not sure how far it is.  I'm not even sure _where_ it is exactly..."


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 7, 2008)

I should be able to light the way if you would direct me to the sanctuary "who do the dead sleep with all this noise going on he mutters mostly to himself


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 7, 2008)

Unfortunately, Kleb has no luck with the door to the inn. It is locked solid and there is no answer to his knocks.



[sblock=OOC]You may attempt to look for the Dawn House if you like, or if any of you have the Knowledge (local) skill, a successful DC 12 check indicates that you recall the location.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 7, 2008)

"It doesn't seem that our good innkeep will be opening the door."

Arden looks at each of her companions in turn pausing in uncertainty at the dwarf's wounded condition.  _Nothing to do about it now, I suppose._

"If none of you have any other suggestions, I'll try leading us to the Dawn House.  Be wary, though.  If Krethan suspects that we are heading there I may be leading us into another ambush."

She reaches into her sleeve and pulls out a fist-sized stone and tosses it to the ground.  It bounces on shadowy spider legs that seem to form while still in the air and then scuttles off down the alley.

_Scout for me, my little Coward, and we shall reach safety all that much sooner._

[sblock=OOC]Arden has Knowledge (local) +8
Coward has Knowledge (local) +2, Spot & Listen +6, Hide +16, & Move Silently +6
Coward will also scout 30 to 40 feet ahead, staying to deeper shadow at the side of the street.[/sblock]


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 7, 2008)

Intresting what arcane formulas are you using to move the crystal about like that I also cannot keep up the light forever it may begin to fade soon so we better get on our feet


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 7, 2008)

Arden flushes and manages to look both embarrassed and uncomfortable at the elf's question.

"I...I don't know exactly.  I just..._will_ it to happen."

She looks at the staff casting off a steady light and begins walking after the spider-like stone.

"It's good to have a light now, but it may attract unwelcome attention as we get closer to Dawn House.  When it fades we'll make do.  Ah, I missed your name; and yours Master Dwarf."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 7, 2008)

Fortunately, Arden remembers that the Dawn House is not far off. However, even a short trek at night in the streets of Narovan can be hazardous so you are all quick on your feet. Your group stays close together, the bright glow of the elf's light guiding your way and keeping away the darkness that seeks to encroach upon you. After what can only be minutes but seem like hours of prowling about, fearful of every sound, every shadow, you see at the far end of the next street a welcoming illumination. Wide double doors are flung open spraying the street before it with light. You have reached the dawn house.

Standing to one side of the double doors is a tall man with dark skin. He wears a shirtless vest and loose leather breeches of simple make, and as you get closer, you see his body is adorned with tattoos in virtually every spot. His head is shaved, and he looks grimly out across the dark city, a stalwart vigil. His attention is drawn to you and his brow furls in a combination of caution and distrust as he eyes you warily.

From within the lighted area come the sounds of children playing and shouting. As you get close enough to peer inside, you see several children in their nightgowns dart past the door, followed quickly by a woman with long, dark, curly hair. However, she stops chasing the children as soon as she notices your group approaching. She walks up to the door, leans into the dark-skinned man and whispers something. He nods, and then she steps back. He, however steps forward and crosses his arms.

"Who are you, and what do you seek from this place? And do not lie."


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 7, 2008)

Kylest remains silent for their trip to the dawn house.  The man's stare doesn't phase him.  He cuts a sorry sight, splattered with drying blood, and near collapse.  Still, he draws himself straight and meets the man's gaze.

"My name is Kylest.  We seek sanctuary."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 7, 2008)

Arden is relieved to see the lights of Dawn House.  As they approach, the Coward scuttles over to hide within Arden's sleeve once again.  Once at the door she'll look at the man's tattoos to see if they are from the Order or if they are decorative.

"I am Arden.  We seek a place to sleep in safety off the streets."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 7, 2008)

There is something strangely potent about the man's piercing stare as he appears to carefully consider your words. His eyes move slowly over each member of your group, assaying you carefully. Finally, he says to the woman, "It is well, milady. They bring with them no harm.

The dark man stands aside, and the woman, who up until now had worn a look of present hesitation appears greatly relieved. A small child attempts to run past her but she snatches him up and scolds him, Dimus, you really needn't be so overactive this late at night. Look, we have company. You wouldn't want them to think you act this way every night would you?" 

The child buries his face in the woman's shoulder and she moves forward to motion you all inside. "Please, do come inside. I'll put some tea on in a moment. For the preset, please warm yourselves by the fire. I have to get these little rascals into bed."

As you enter, you see a well-furnished sitting room complete with fireplace and stove. There are several casks along the wall and a number of cupboards as well. At least a half dozen children are scampering around the place in their nightrobes. The woman sighs in frustration and runs her hand over her hair. As she does you catch sight of a pointed top to her ears. She is clearly conscious of this however, and quickly covers the tops of her ears with her voluminous curly black hair.

"Please, have a seat," she says. "I'll be with you in a few minutes."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 7, 2008)

"Thank you," Kleb says in relief.  He sits at the table, then lays the corpse he had been carrying gently on a nearby bench.  He hopes to give her a proper burial and find her identity from someone here.  He was unable to use his healing skill to find out how long she had been dead or anything else about her (rolled a 4).  He puts the captured gear on the table his companions and he are sitting at along with the 10gp, 40sp, and curative vial.  "Maybe it's about time we split up this gear."

When the elf returns he asks, "Would you know who this woman is?  We found her in an alley before being ambushed by assassins.  I fear she was their victim and believe that any enemy of theirs must have been decent of heart.  I would like to tell her kin of her fate and she that she receives a proper burial.


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 7, 2008)

My name lady is Lestrivus do you have any ancestors with similar arcane abilities they have to come from somewhere?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 7, 2008)

You watch as the woman corrals the children together and begins to whisk them upstairs. She has a nurturing air about her, and although she is clearly challenged by prospect of so many children in her care, she never raises her voice in anger at them. She is firm when they are directly disobedient however. Eventually, they are all put to sleep and she returns downstairs. She immediately heads over to the stove and puts on a kettle of water for tea.

"I must apologize. Usually they are in bed by now. But Dimus has been acting fitfully and it riles the other children up. I've had difficulty getting them all calmed this evening. And now you arrive. I have to say this is most unexpected. It is rare we even get visitors these days. Hokken tells me I should close the doors at night, but this is the only place people can go. I guess it's nice to know we're still needed. I'm Marda by the way. It's a pleasure to meet you all."

When Kleb asks about the woman on the bench, Marda goes and has a look. "I'm afraid she's no one I know, and I know just about anyone who's worth knowing in this city. I imagine she was stolen from a morgue. See here? She's already been embalmed. That's probably why she doesn't smell quite as terrible as she ought to."

Marda pulls back the woman's cloak a bit and points to a scar on the woman's chest where she has been sewn back up. Marda then covers the corpse and calls to the dark man at the door. "Hokken, would you please take this body around back? We'll have to find out where she came from in the morning."

Hokken nods and retrieves the corpse, then disappears through a door to the back. The kettle begins whistling and Marda heads over to pull it from the stove. She serves each of you a mug of tea, then one for herself before sitting down on a lush divan. "So tell me. I know a couple of your names now, but not much about you. Who are you, and what is your story?

[sblock=ooc]arcanaman, what arcane abilities are you referring to?[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 7, 2008)

"My name is Kleb, and I am simply a humble traveler trying to spread the word of Luthes to needy folk.  While I am here in the city, I also seek and old friend of my master, a lady by the name of Canestriel.  I have something that belongs to her."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Arcanaman is continuing the conversation between Arden & Lestrivus, trying to find out where Arden's power comes from.[/sblock]Before Marda returns Arden answers Lestrivus.

"I am an Illene Mystic, sir.  Our power comes from our dreams, manipulated by will and bound and bolstered by the Law.  The 'how' of it, I don't know.  And as far as my ancestors, my parents are clay-diggers and have shown little inclination for power such as I wield or time for pursuits that do not directly relate to putting food in their mouths.  Before my parents?  I don't know; they all died long ago."

Aware that Hokken is listening Arden falls silent until Marda returns.

---

Arden accepts the tea gratefully and sips it allowing the warmth to spread out from her stomach and banish the lingering cold.

"Thank you for the tea.

I just returned to the city today.  I was raised in the clay-digger camp north of Narovan and apprenticed on the Street of Potters until I... left to join the mystics.  My mentor sent me here with an ailing creature to seek out a man named Kelper in the Banker's district in hopes that he can heal it.

Tonight, we were lured from our inn on the pretext of aiding a woman in distress and then attacked.  We beat them off but the inn had bolted its doors so we made our way here."

[You spill your secrets too readily.  Hold your tongue!]

A look of uncertainty briefly crosses Arden's face and she quickly sips from her tea again.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 8, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Ah, I got mixed up and thought he was addressing Marda. Makes sense now.[/sblock]As Marda engages you in conversation, you notice Hokken stares fixedly into the night, seemingly oblivious to any goings on in the room. "He's like that, I'm afraid. Vigilant but with a bad case of tunnel vision. Of course, it's against Guild rules to actually break into a house so I guess it doesn't... but anyway I shouldn't talk of such things now."

At the mention of the name Canestriel, Marda gives a soft sigh and stares into her cup. "It's been a long time since I've heard that name; almost ten years in fact. She created this place you know. The entire idea was hers. My father thought it was gallivanting mad, but she was determined. I didn't imagine my father would leave her over it though. Oh, I'm sorry to get like this," she says, wiping a tear from her eye, "It's just that I haven't thought about her in so long. And when I returned to the city ten years ago to find her dead, well, it was just difficult. I was foolish to have left her alone in the city like this. But I was young and impetuous. Look at me! Bearing my soul out to perfect strangers."

Marda gets up and walks over to the cupboards and opens a high one. She pulls out a bottle, uncorks it, and takes a large swig. After wiping her eyes again, she appears to regain her composure and brings the bottle over to sitting area. "Anyone care for some? It's Dardessian Whiskey. Well aged."

[sblock=GlassEye]Realized that I forgot about this earlier, sorry. You don't recognize Hokken's tattoos as belonging to your order, however if you are not mistaken, they do place him as of Dardessian descent. Whether or not most people around here would know that you are unsure, but it is unlikely. But if you had to guess, you would say he is from up north.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 8, 2008)

Kleb stares in shock at her before saying, "She was a friend of my master.  His name was Born, and I had hoped to receive answers on the Order he followed and perhaps even advice.  I have this locket that I was meaning to give to her from Born.  He carried it through his many years until he died from the weight of his elder years.  I suppose if you were a relation of hers that I should now give it to you instead."  Kleb hands over the golden locket to Marda.

As he releases with shaking hand the locket that has been his burden these last few years he realizes what he could use now.  "I will take a small bit of that whiskey, please."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 8, 2008)

Marda stares at the locket aghast. Her mouth gapes open for a moment before she manages to stutter out, "Wh...what order did you say he followed?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 8, 2008)

The Order of Luthes, ma'am," Kleb replies and shows the crest on his aged armor.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 8, 2008)

Marda's eyes wander down to the crest. She then takes the locket and tears begin to well up in her eyes again. "My mother had always told me he was the last of his order. So you knew my father. Did he die peacefully?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 8, 2008)

"Yes, ma'am.  He died in his sleep overlooking the Arm of Luthes.  He took me there often."  Kleb says this numbly as he tries to grasp the enormity of what he is being told of Born's life.  He thinks about telling her how Born was like a father to him, but feels that in this situation that might seem inappropriate to tell Born's true offspring.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 8, 2008)

Clearly fighting back a flood of tears, Marda recounts, "He was a good man, when I knew him that is. He and mother worked together for many years to combat the evils of this city. He helped my mother found this orphanage, but disagreed with her when she wanted to open it up as a haven for those caught out after dark as well. He felt it would bring potential danger to the children, but my mother was so compassionate. She couldn't bear the thought of so many locked doors in this city and not a single one open to a soul in need. It is ironic that the one thing I have had all these years to remind me of them was the one thing that drove them apart. Until now that is. Thank you for this. It means so much that you undertook the effort to return it."

Marda then takes the locket and places it in her pocket. She pulls out a kerchief and wipes her eyes. She then turns to the rest of you. "Please forgive me. I normally try to keep better control of my emotions than this. Tell me more about your attackers. Did you get a good look at any of them or learn their names? As I said, I know anyone who is anyone in this city. It would be good to know if this was some random act of violence or if there is some greater need for concern."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 8, 2008)

Arden is reluctant to begin and so starts hesitantly.

"I think this was more than some random act of violence.  The thugs were led by a pair named Durm and Krethan.  Durm we killed and Krethan ran off; but not before raving about how she could not leave us alive because of something she foresaw that we would do.  I'm afraid we've brought danger here with us."


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 8, 2008)

Prophecy is for fools the power of divination is corrupted by unknown entites that swim through the remenants of the dreamer and into the minds of mortals


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 9, 2008)

Marda's eyebrows perk up as Arden speaks. "Durm I've not heard of, but I know of this Krethan. She's a seer, and a gifted one at that. She predicted a storm last year that caused much destruction in the city. She also predicted one of our campaigns against the lizardfolk in the Moorlands last year would be a dismal failure, which it was. Half the soldiers caught diseases before the battle even began. Up until that point a lot of people called her crazy. She's often wandering the streets predicting all kinds of doom and gloom. I've never known her to attack anyone though. What I find even more surprising is that she was out after dark. Everyone knows she is a target for the Crucible."

In response to Lestrivius, Marda turns and says, "Well, I don't know much of divination myself, but the girl is talented. Stark raving mad maybe, but talented nonetheless. Honestly, I think she's troubled. Don't get me wrong. What she did to you was terrible. Still, she's had it rough and I empathize. Apparently she sees all kinds of horrible things that no one else does. That has to be unpleasant, to say the least."

She thoughtfully sips her tea and adds, "As for you bringing trouble, well, Krethan _has_ been wrong before too. I wouldn't worry about it too much. But I would keep an eye out for her. It is quite possible she might try the same stunt again. And she has a way of inspiring a kind of fear in people that makes them follow her, so she won't be alone if she does."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 9, 2008)

"Does she always predict disasters?  In what instances has she been wrong," Kleb asks as he sips his whiskey.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 9, 2008)

"Well, a couple of weeks ago the city was supposed to be wiped out by a plague. And no, I can't really say I've ever heard of her predicting anything positive. While it is true that she has been correct about a number of very specific things, if I had to guess I'd say she's wrong more often than she's right. So you may wish to take what she says with a grain of salt."


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 9, 2008)

My Valiant Hostess may I be so intrudeful as to ask for a place in which I may rest the night I have used up some of my most useful spells this night and I wish to refresh them


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 10, 2008)

"Why of course you may, that is, if you don't mind listening to a little pitch of mine. You see the Dawn House has traditionally been run on donations of charitable citizens and a trust left behind by my mother. Well recently, a city provision expired protecting places like this from most forms of taxation, and my costs have tripled. Councilman Wevelus attempted to extend the city provision, but as usual, Baron von Darque managed to have it struck down. I was hoping you might be willing to help me, either with a donation, or by performing a service for me."


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't have anything  to do in the city what is this task?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 10, 2008)

"How much money is required," asks Kleb.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 10, 2008)

"Let me answer your question first, Kleb, as the answer is simpler. I'll accept any amount you have to offer. I must care for 23 children. In addition to food and clothing, I must also pay for their schooling. It's uncommon enough for children to be adopted. Making sure they have been taught their letters and basic arithmetic improves their chances of surviving in the real world if that never happens."

She stirs her tea for a moment, then looks over at Lestrivius. "If you would be willing to perform a service for me, I think your group might be perfect for the job. You look to be equipped to handle a fight."

At this she leans in closely and speaks more softly. "I also have my hand in a few clandestine operations. Some of my suppliers in the countryside have recently been complaining of orcs pillaging their farms. Recently, I sent Hokken out to learn what he could about this and he tracked the orcs back to an old keep on Baron von Darque's lands. I've done a little bit of investigating here in town and learned that von Darque doesn't use the keep anymore, so it's possible that this is merely a coincidence, but I wouldn't put it past the Baron. I've long suspected that he finds my establishment an inconvenience and has been trying to find a way to wipe me off the map. If you were to travel to this keep and clean out the orcs, as well as bring back any evidence that might incriminate von Darque, I would be most grateful. Of course, I'll let you stay the night either way. But do please consider it."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 10, 2008)

"Of course I would be willing to help, ma'am," Kleb volunteers, as he mulls this talk of clandestine operations in his mind.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 10, 2008)

Kylest remains silent through the shared recolections of family and mentors, the words practically meaningless to him.  He bitterly considers the fact that his owner was the closest thing he has ever had to family, and bites back his rage at the world.

Marda's request falls on deaf ears at first.  Coin was scarce enough, and he had himself to look out for before he could spare concern for strangers.  The younglings may be a cheering sight . . . but sometimes the innocent must be sacrificed.  However, the mention of her errand attracts more attention. . . particularly one word.

"Orcs?  Down here in the human lands?  I think I might be willing to lend my aid to your endeavor.  Any land cleared of the tusked ones is better for it."

Revenge.  Now there was something he could do with his life.  And if others benefitted from his work, so much the better.


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 10, 2008)

The orcs are the worst of the Barbarin races although they have there uses there are probably to dumb to be doing this on their own


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 10, 2008)

The look on Marda's face at your reaction is one of refreshment. "I'm so delighted to hear that you'd be willing to help. Such caring folk are rare in this city. But then, I gather that most of you aren't from around here. We will talk more of this in the morning. I'm certain you are all tired after your ordeal. Let me show to your beds."

Marda leads you upstairs to a fairly small room with several double bunks and a few trunk chests. Each of the bunks has a folded blanket and pillow atop a plain mattress, probably of straw. "I know it's not much, but I hope you'll be comfortable enough. There's a washbasin in the corner and a chamberpot down the hall if any of you need it."

With that, Marda leaves you for the evening.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 11, 2008)

"Hmmm... I call top bunk," Kleb says almost playfully as he puts his gear away and prepare for sleep.  "Tomorrow we should sell off the gear and split the money, buy supplies, then prepare to head out."


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 11, 2008)

I can agree with that I assume I shall see you all in the morning


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 12, 2008)

Despite the Coward's shrill protestations, Arden doesn't let herself be bothered by the less than private sleeping conditions.

"I'm looking forward to this task, however, before we go I must deliver my package.  If you all can wait, or if you all come with me, then we can do that on our way out of the city.  I would appreciate it."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 12, 2008)

"Well, I don't suppose the orcs are going to mind if we are a few hours late.  I'll accompany you.  Maybe we'll find a market place to sell off some of this gear."


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 12, 2008)

I am assuming you will wait till Morning not only will people not answer there door at this time of night I will have sufficent strength and focus to use my talents to protect you


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 12, 2008)

[sblock=Those at the Inn]The rest of the night is eerily silent. You soon drift off to sleep. Although the beds are not the best in the world, you are at least directly above the warm central room below and the heat rises, keeping you warm throughout the night. When morning arrives, you are startled to find yourselves covered with crawling children of every size still in their night gowns.

"Visitors!"

"Dimus told us all about you. Will you be staying long?"

"Ooo, look at that. This one has a sword by his bed."

"Let me see it!"

"I'm captain of the army!"

"You're a lot prettier than our last visitors. They didn't like us very much."

"Will you be staying long?"

"Oh you must come to breakfast with us."

Marda pushes into the room and gathers the little rascals up, ordering them to leave you be, wash up for breakfast, and get dressed. After the last one leaves, she stands at the door and apologizes, "You can sleep a little while longer if you like. Sorry again. They do get excited like that sometimes. Feel free to come down to the mess room when you're ready for breakfast. It's not much, I'm afraid. Porridge and a bit of bread. But you're welcome to it."

With that she closes the door.[/sblock]
[sblock=Kenku17]You are awakened in the morning with a rapping at your door. "Sorry to bother you sir," comes the muffled voice of Olindar, the innkeeper behind the door. "But will you be takin' breakfest this mornin'? I've got spiced oats n' cider if it be yer pleasure."[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]I will be getting your characters back together soon enough. I didn't expect you to wander away from each from the outset though. lol [/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 12, 2008)

> [sblock=Kenku17]You are awakened in the morning with a rapping at your door. "Sorry to bother you sir," comes the muffled voice of Olindar, the innkeeper behind the door. "But will you be takin' breakfest this mornin'? I've got spiced oats n' cider if it be yer pleasure."[/sblock]




"I will Sir...thank you" Micheal says as he gets up from the bed, after making proper prepations, he suits up and heads down to breakfast.

[sblock=Prepared Spells]
Orisons:Read Magic, Light, Resistance
1st Levelivine Favor, Shield of Faith
1st Level Domain:Obscuring Mist
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 12, 2008)

[sblock=Kenku17]As you arrive in the bar room you see there are a few other guests receiving breakfast as well. A large, burly man with a balding pate and a bushy, red beard, a young man and woman who look as though they are traveling together, and a rather scrappy looking fellow with a few missing teeth. The only one who acknowledges your presence, other than the innkeeper, is the large, burly man, who greets you with a hearty, "Mornin' friend!" holding up his mug of cider.

Olindar brings you a tray with a bowl of oats and a mug of hot cider as soon as you sit yourself down at the table. "Good ter see yer well-rested sir. Glad ye dinnae run off like all the others last night. Ye wouldn't happen te know any of their next o' kin would ye? I'm afraid one o' them left their backpack behind last night when they left in such haste."[/sblock][sblock=hafrogman]You awake this morning to find your backpack, as well as its contents, missing. Your weapons and armor are accounted for, as is your coin purse, but you realize in your haste, you must have left your backpack back at the Crookside Inn. To make matters worse, you awoke with the strangest sensation this morning. It began with a tingling sensation just before you fully awoke. It was followed by a harrowing and straining mental invasion the likes of which you have not felt before. It was as if someone was sucking pure mental energy from your head. You awake with a start, feeling a bit empty, to hear a soft cooing coming from Arden's box resting by her bed. (You lose 2 pp, your entire reserve for the day.)[/sblock][sblock=GlassEye]This morning is unusual for a number of reasons, but the children are the least of your worries. You have become accustomed in your journey to Narovan with waking each morning to fight a psionic battle with Psycho for your daily psychic reserve. You have only been winning about half the time, but usually you manage to let him siphon off a minimal amount of energy to be sustained for the day. However, today, none of that has happened. You never experienced the sensation of being probed early in the morning just before you awoke for your psionic energy. And you definitely never experienced the mental assault. Your worst fear and greatest hope combined is not confirmed when you awake to find that Psycho is indeed quite fine, and cooing softly in his box. Could it be he found another source of psychic energy?[/sblock]


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 12, 2008)

Lestrivus already awake and studying his spellbook looks momentairly at the thing that distract him from his study entertains a dark notion and then goes back to study when the door closes


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 12, 2008)

"Sorry, I would be of help there, but this was the first time I had seen any of them..." Micheal says, before getting down to business in a lower voice "So...what do I need to do to get in contact with Sister Kara..."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 13, 2008)

Kleb is unused to being swarmed by children, but he does his best to gingerly keep his axe out of their curious hands.  Afterwards he looks to his magic-using friend and accompanies her while carrying the equipment procured to sell at the market.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 13, 2008)

Arden tries to entertain the children and answer their questions but once they are gone she looks into the plain wooden box with more than a little relief and worry.  It was _nice_ not having to fight one's way to wakefulness.  And Psycho certainly _looked_ well contented, but whom did he feed upon?  Marda?  Hokken?  _One of the children?_  She groans, snaps the box closed, and sits on the edge of her bed for a few minutes wondering what to do.

_How does one go about asking if the creature brought with you into sanctuary fed upon one of your host's charges?_

Finally, since the children seemed normal, she decides to wait and see what happens.  As she breaks her fast on the simple fare provided by Marda she converses with the woman and the children.

"I'm glad you didn't eat all the breakfast, Dimus.  I'm hungry.  And no, we won't be staying long.  Marda has given us some big chores to do so we might not be back for a while.  Marda, I'll gladly help the others resolve your problem but that does little to relieve your financial difficulties now.  Please accept this."

Arden pulls 5 gold coins from her pouch and gives them to Marda.  Then she'll let Kleb and Kylest know that she is ready to finish up their errands and then head off to deal with the orcs.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 14, 2008)

[sblock=Those at the Dawn House]Marda thanks Arden for her generous donation and promises it will be put to good use. After breakfast, she wishes you a good day. She says to come back to the Dawn House and speak with her as soon as you are ready to leave town or if you have any questions. You may also ask her questions now if you wish.[/sblock][sblock=Kenku17/Michael]"Ah, not ter worry, master. I've already sent a page out. He should be arrivin' shortly with a message for ye. Why don't ye kick back and enjoy yerself fer awhile?"[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 14, 2008)

Arden sits idly tracing one of the tattoos on her hand with her finger.

"Marda, there are a couple of things we need to know before we set out.  Perhaps Kleb or Kylest have questions, too.  I'm sure to forget something.  Who are these suppliers of yours that have been raided?  And how do we find their farms?  It would be good to talk to them, I think.  They are sure to know the area and might have some information that would be important to know.  Any more information you might have about the orcs could help, too.  And Kleb needs some gear, I think.  Could you direct us to a mercantile house, an armor dealer or the some shop that might buy and sell traveling gear?"


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 14, 2008)

airwalkrr said:


> .[/sblock][sblock=Kenku17/Michael]"Ah, not ter worry, master. I've already sent a page out. He should be arrivin' shortly with a message for ye. Why don't ye kick back and enjoy yerself fer awhile?"[/sblock]




Micheal nods in response, finds himself a seat at a table, before pulling out a couple small scriptures to read and pass time.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 14, 2008)

"My suppliers are residents of the hamlet of Karowick, which is a few days' travel south of here. I will provide you with contact information for them when you are prepared to leave. Karowick serves as a central community for the outlying farms in the area. They will be able to tell you far more about the orcs than I or Hokken could. As for an armory, Jhorera Fhelid runs a number of shops around town that deal in arms and armor. I could direct you to the nearest one if you like."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 14, 2008)

"I would appreciate those directions as we have goods to sell.  What kind of man runs the hamlet of Karowick and what does he look like?  Will he and his people expect us?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 15, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]LOL! I'm going to chalk this up to a language barrier. A hamlet is a very small town or village. So Karowick is a community, not a person. I'll let you edit your post, unless you were making an in-character joke.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 15, 2008)

"Directions would be good.  Thank you, Marda.  But first let me see if I can draw Lestrivus from his book."

Returning to the room Arden looks for the elf she met seemingly just a few hours earlier.

"Lestrivus?  The others are preparing to leave.  Will you join us?  A couple of brief errands and we'll be heading out to put an end to those orcish barbarians."

She smiles.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 16, 2008)

"Karowick is run by Lord Mayor Dallan, but I wouldn't bother contacting him. He is an appointee of the Council of Narovan, and let us merely say I do not share their collective interests, otherwise I wouldn't be sending you on this mission. If you wish you can meet with my suppliers. When Hokken informed me of the orcs, I sent them a discreet message telling them I would do everything in my power to help. They aren't expecting you per se, but I'll provide you with the means to make contact so that they know you are working for me."

Marda provides you with directions to Fhelid's nearest arms shop.

[sblock=GlassEye/Arden]Do you wish to ask Marda where to find Kelper? She would probably know.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 16, 2008)

As they all start to leave Arden turns back.

"Oh, one other thing, Marda.  The delivery I must make; do you know where I might find a man named Kelper?  I was told he could be found in the Banker's district but beyond that and the fact that he has an interest in odd animals, I know little about where to find him."

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the reminder, airwalkrr.[/sblock]


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 16, 2008)

GlassEye said:


> "Directions would be good. Thank you, Marda. But first let me see if I can draw Lestrivus from his book."
> 
> Returning to the room Arden looks for the elf she met seemingly just a few hours earlier.
> 
> ...



the least sophisticated of course I shall be accompany you
returning her smile


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 16, 2008)

"You're looking for Kelper eh? Well, I suppose I can help you. Just be warned. He is a bit strange. Here is his address."

Marda fetches a piece of parchment and writes down the address, giving you directions on how to get there.

[sblock=OOC]Where will your group go first. If hafrogman speaks up soon I know there is something he probably wants to check on soon.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 16, 2008)

Though it has been years since Arden spent any time in the city she looks at the directions to find Kelper and those to Fhelid's shop and will first head off to whichever is closer.  She tucks the folded paper into her sleeve and inclines her head to Marda.

"Thank you once again.  And, ah..., how should we make contact with your suppliers?"

[sblock=OOC]Getting about in the city - Knowledge (Local) +8[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 16, 2008)

Once Arden gets the needed information, Kleb asks, "Mind if we take care of the equipment first?  I don't want us to have to be carrying all of this around in case we run into another ambush."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 16, 2008)

Arden agrees with Kleb's desire to go to the arms dealer first so they will go there before heading to the Banker's district.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 16, 2008)

"Don't worry about that just yet," Marda says in reference to the suppliers. "Come and see me when you are ready to leave town and I will give you all the information you need."

*****​
Fhelid's Arms, Armor, and Exotic Weaponry is only a few blocks away as luck would have it. And a fantastic place it is. Swords, axes, hammers, maces, war pikes, polearms, shields, and armor of all kinds line the walls and even hang from ceilings, many you have never seen and a few you have never even heard of. There are a couple of other customers, and two salesmen, a stout halfing and a tall, slim man, wear red leather jerkins to indicate their status. A sign by the door states clearly in bold letters *"ALL SALES FINAL."* The halfling, who has shoulder-length red hair with bouncy curls and a flush complexion approaches you with a broad smile as you enter. "Be trading in today shall we?" he asks, clearly noting the armloads of armor and weapons you carry.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 17, 2008)

"Yes, sir," Kleb says politely to the halfling.  He helps place the great axe, two short swords, two suits of leather armor, and two bucklers on the counter.

hafrogman and kenku17
[sblock]
I have a suit of scale mail armor to sell.  Do either of you want to keep it for your characters?  Barbarian has first dibs.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 18, 2008)

The halfling has a careful look over the equipment. He murmurs to himself as he does so. "Hmm, no, no, this is no good. Hmm, lessee. Err, this is bloodied," catching your eye, he lets out a tiny gasp and a smile, then says, "No need to worry, sir. Here at Fhelid's we ask no questions. Nothing but business. But unfortunately, this armor is hardly what I would call mint condition and the weapons are a bit banged up. I'll give you 45 Sols* for the whole lot. Final offer. Whadja say?"

[sblock=OOC*]In Narovan, the Sol is the gold currency, the Luna is the silver currency, the Drab is the copper currency, and the Celeste is the platinum currency. Narovian and Dardessian currency alike are accepted in the region. Currencies from outside the region are viewed with distrust and typically trade for 10% their value.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 18, 2008)

"Thank you, sir.  That's a satisfactory price and I also appreciate your discretion in this matter," Kleb says as he gives the halfling an understanding nod.  "Once we are done here can you point me to a merchant that I may be able to purchase a pack, rations, and rope from?"

OOC: I intend to split the gold and silver among the PCs.  The 55 gp and 40 sp should split evenly among them as 11 gp and 8 sp.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 18, 2008)

The halfling delightedly shakes Kleb's hand to seal the deal, gathers up the merchandise, then carefully counts out 45 Sols, handing them over when he is finished. "A pleasure sir. And please feel free to browse the fine weaponry and armor we have available. I notice you carry an axe. Perhaps you might be interested in this little number," he says, guiding you over to a rack where an interesting type of polearm is displayed. Although it has a broad axe-head, there is also a very sharp spike at the end. "One of our more exotic treats," the halfling says, beaming, "the heavy poleaxe combines the versatility of an axe with the strength of a polearm. Useful for setting against a charge and striking your foes at a distance. Can be swung like an axe or thrust like a spear. A marvelous tool for the skilled warrior. And at 20 Sols, its an absolute steal!"[sblock=OOC]The heavy poleaxe is a medium-sized exotic weapon with reach, 2d6 damage, and a critical multiplier of x3. It can deal slashing or piercing damage, but not both at once. When a piercing attack is readied against a charge it does double damage.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 20, 2008)

Arden will wander around and idly look at the weapons and armor while Kleb bargains with the halfling.  She has little interest in the items but also doesn't want to interfere with the haggling.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 20, 2008)

No, sir.  I'll trust myself to my axe, but thank you."  With that Kleb leaves to purchase some small supplies for the road.

OOC: 
[sblock]
I'd like to buy a week's worth of rations, waterskin, backpack, flint and steel, 4 torches, and a coil of rope for the trip.  I should have the coin now to cover it.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 21, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]That equipment is all readily available at a provisions store for the standard prices listed in the PH. Simply note the changes on your character sheet in the Rogue's Gallery.

Also, I haven't heard from hafrogman in a while, so I will NPC his character for the time being.[/sblock]"Um, before we head off elsewhere, perhaps we could stop back at the inn. I seem to have misplaced my knapsack," the dwarf says.

Agreeing amongst you that it wouldn't take long to fetch the dwarf's knapsack, you return to the Crookside Inn. When you enter, the innkeeper is absolutely beside himself. "You survived!" he cries in astonishment, "Well Lawgiver bless me soul, but I thought ye were goners. Oh!" he perks up as if suddenly remembering something, then moves behind the bar to retrieve something. "Master dwarf, I believe you left this here last night. Well, all's well that ends well isn't it? Tell me, what happened after you left. There was an awful ruckus coming from outside and someone banged on my door, but of course it was too dangerous te open doncha see, so I was left quite in the dark as te yer fates. I even went oot lookin' this mornin' te see if there be any trace of ye, but found only blood stains a few alleys away."[sblock=OOC]This is also Michael's opportunity to jump in as he can overhear the conversation.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 21, 2008)

"Well, _Olindar_..." begins Arden.  She snaps her mouth closed and presses her lips tightly together, crosses her arms, and peers intently at the innkeep.  _Was he involved?_  Her head jerks in a minute shake; she couldn't tell.

[Guilty!]

She smiles at the man and forces herself to relax.  "We survived.  I should have listened to you; it was quite foolish running out after your friend.  Krethan, wasn't it?  I'm sure you'll be pleased to know that she survived as well."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 21, 2008)

Kleb purchases a week's worth of rations, waterskin, backpack, flint and steel, 4 torches, and a coil of rope for the trip before they leave the marketplace (character sheet updated).  He also hands the suit of scale mail to the party barbarian, Kylest, since he could most benefit.

When Arden speaks Kleb follows her lead, "Yes, that's correct.  We saw her briefly and she seemed well enough.  It was pretty dark out in much of those alleys and darned if my clumsy self didn't bump into quite a few things.  It's this bum leg, you see.  And that was us banging on the door, but do not worry.  We were able to hide ourselves through the night and remain safe."


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 21, 2008)

Micheal listens to the conversation from the bar, noting the events from last night, for now not trying to intercede.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 21, 2008)

"Thank you," Kylest grunts, for now resisting the urge to go through his knapsack and make sure everything is there.

"I must say I'm still in a wee bit o' shock to see that ye all are looking so well. Except for you, master dwarf. My, but ye're garments 're all bloodied!"

Unable to think of anything else, Kylest mutters, "Must've slipped in the streets."

Olindar makes a queer look at the dwarf, but shakes his head and continues, "An' ye say Krethan survived as well? It be a miracle from the Lawgiver, 'tis true. A cause for celebration methinks. Will ye have a draught of whiskey with me before ye go?"

At this, Olindar pulls out several cups and a clay jug from behind the counter, pouring you each a small bit. "Cheers!" he says with a smile, taking a short swig from the jug himself.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 22, 2008)

"Cheers!" Kleb shouts back heartily and gives the cup a quick swig.  He takes the opportunity to get closer to Michael, then his face grows somewhat serious.

He asks just above a whisper, "I'm sorry, but I noticed you here last night.  When we left we were ambushed by the woman we followed and planned to help.  I'm not sure why she was after us as most of us are new in the town, but she was surely determined.  Is there anything you can tell us about people acting strangely in this bar before or after our arrival?"


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 22, 2008)

Arden cautiously takes the little cup and downs the liquid.  She coughs, hands the cup back to Olindar, and wipes her eyes.  "Ah, thank you.  I'm sure Kylest is glad you kept his bag safe.  We'll be leaving..."  She trails off as she sees Kleb has entered a private conversation with one of the inn's patrons.


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 22, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:


> "Cheers!" Kleb shouts back heartily and gives the cup a quick swig.  He takes the opportunity to get closer to Michael, then his face grows somewhat serious.
> 
> He asks just above a whisper, "I'm sorry, but I noticed you here last night.  When we left we were ambushed by the woman we followed and planned to help.  I'm not sure why she was after us as most of us are new in the town, but she was surely determined.  Is there anything you can tell us about people acting strangely in this bar before or after our arrival?"




"Not that I know of." Micheal whispers back "The bartender was rather shook up by all of this, but I didn't notice anything else."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 22, 2008)

Kylest downs the whiskey as well saying, "Thanks again." He then turns to leave with Arden and the others, but he is nearly bowled over by a pale woman with long silvery hair rushing inside. She is clearly wearied but still she dashes over to Olindar and speaks, as if gasping, "The Defender...where?"

Olindar looks a bit startled and points over to Michael sitting by the fire. She makes a move over to him but collapses halfway onto the floor. Olindar lets out a wail and rushes to her side. As he calls for someone to get a towel and pitcher of water, you move closer to see she is barely breathing. One of the other patrons has fetched a pitcher of water and Olindar is now dabbing it gently onto her head while beckoning Michael closer. As he moves to her side, he grabs his hand. Her grip is firm, but failing. "Defender...must cast...neutralize...poison spell...the red...red-haired woman...she lied...this morning...fell ill..."

With these last words the woman passes out. Olindar orchestrates some of the other patrons to pick her up carefully and move her to a bed. He then looks seriously at Michael and asks, "Young one, do ye know the spell she speaks of?"


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 22, 2008)

Micheal hurries over to Olindar and the girl, and starts looking over her as he says "Unforutnently, I have not the skills yet to be granted that spell by Krendon..." He then starts trying to discern about what poison she has been hit with and how to help her.

(OOC:Heal to treat poison (1d20+10=21))


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 22, 2008)

Kleb bends down to help Michael, "Let me know what I can do to assist you.  Unfortunately I never paid attention when my master talked about healing, but I listen well."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2008)

[sblock=Kenku17/Michael]There are no signs of any wounds or rashes that would indicate contact or injury-based poison so it is quite possible she ingested something. Ultimately, you are unable to discern the exact nature of the poison, although it is clear that it has thoroughly sapped the young woman's strength. She is currently in a helpless state and her breathing is labored, as if her lungs are not even strong enough to draw in breath. She is likely to die soon.[/sblock]Michael tends to the woman carefully, examining her life signs and checking for anything to determine the source of poison, but the anguish on his face is a clear indicator that he has come up with little.

"Merciful Lawgiver," Olindar says darkly, putting his hand on his heart, "if only I'd known she were in such danger, I would've taken ye to her meself firs' thing in the mornin'. We all thought her last Defender was jus' an accident. Clearly 'twas an act of malice."[sblock=OOC]Deuce, you or one other person may make a Heal check to aid Michael, though it is unlikely to do much good.[/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 23, 2008)

Micheal looks at Kleb "I do not know how much help you may be, but any help you can give is thankful." he then mumbles under his breath about not wanting to loose his first charge on the first day, and looks to Olindar asking "Do you know anyone that is close by who has the skills?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2008)

"Not unless ye happen te 'ave several hunerd sols about ye. The temples in this city expect pretty hefty donations for powerful magic like that. That was why I was hopin', as her Defender, ye might know a bit more. Nae, bes' we can do now is te give 'er a peaceful place te rest. Michael, ye are welcome to tend te her, of course. To ye others, might I have a private word in the other room?"

Olindar takes the rest of you over to the bar room and makes as if he is pouring you another round of drinks, but it is clearly meant only to distract the other patrons (a large, burly man with a balding pate and a bushy, red beard, a young man and woman who look as though they are traveling together, and a rather scrappy looking fellow with a few missing teeth). Olindar keeps his voice low as he readies your drinks, "I'm only tellin' ye this 'cause ye seem like the right sort. But dark things been happenin' in this city of late. It's only jus' comin' together fer me now. Krethan, the woman ye saw last night, well I seen her 'round town before. Always spoutin' some nonsense, but then she predicted the great storm o' last year, an' no one doubted her talent after that. Shortly after, Sister Kara, the woman back there, took Krethan under her wing and began to teach her. Ye see, Kara is a diviner, one of the best in the city.

"Well Krethan been down on her luck lately. She come in wit' her poor mudder 'bout a week 'fore the lot of ye, lookin' somethin' horrid. So ole' Olindar tells her te kick a leg back and saw her tale. She tells me she an' her mudder been kicked outta their home. Come te learn 'twas only so an assassin could put 'er up to the Crucible. Only she survived the firs' attempt. After that, I gave her an' her mudder a discount rate te stay 'ere 'till they gots their own place again.

"Then her mudder disappeared yesterday. Sees it all the time. An ol' assassin trick te lure ye out at night; kidnappin' a loved one and tellin' the target te meet ye in some dark, deserted alley. Only Krethan didn' go fer it...at firs' anyway. Later in the day she came back wit' this fella, Durm, te protect her and said she was plannin' te go oot and get her mudder that night. I managed te talk 'er oot of it; convinced her if she went, then likely both she and her mudder would end up dead. I thought she would stay in last night, but then yer group arrived.

"Somethin' had changed aboot her when I saw her leave las' night, tha's te be sure. Though I can' quite say what it was. She had a strange look in 'er eye. Anyway, somethin' aboot yer arrival changed her mind, fer no sooner had the firs' of ye wandered in than she began slowly creepin' back te her room. I doubt ye even noticed.

"Then everythin' happened last night as ye know. And this mornin' ye show up; said she had survived last night, which was surprisin' enough. Then I come ter find out Sister Kara, the woman in the back room there wit' Michael, been poisoned. Sister Kara mentioned a woman with red hair. Well, I be no diviner but it sounds an awful lot like Krethen had somethin' ter do with the poison te me, but it don' make sense. Somethin' has got into Krethan, but I cannae say what."


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 23, 2008)

Micheal does his best to console and care for Sister Kara as she lies there...many things are going through his mind. He sighs and only hopes that due to the circumstances, this incident will not show badly on him. He then walks in the direction of Olindar.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2008)

"Ah, Michael. I'm sorry things 'ave turned out this way. I was jus' tellin' these folks 'bout some queer things been goin' on. I believe perhaps ye and they might have more in common than ye think. There might be a way te save her though," he says softly, beckoning you closer. Once Michael is huddled around the bar with the others, Olindar lowers his voice and explains, "I have a special concoction which I think may keep her alive fer a few days. It's a special brew, hard te get. Problem is, it's no cure. Ye'll need to come up with a way to make the funds fer a powerful restoration spell 'fore I run oot. Ye wouldn't happen te 'ave a treasure map or nothin' would ye? If so, ye could go huntin' fer it whiles I take care o' Sister Kara."


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 23, 2008)

"Not that I know of, as I have just left my time of training, and she is my first charge. Are there any others of the order within the city?"


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 24, 2008)

Lestrivius catch is up with lady Arden, You have been gone quite sometime from the santucary I was becomeing worried that I was losing companions where are armored friends?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 24, 2008)

"Not that I'm aware of, young one," the innkeeper exclaims sadly, "but then they keep mostly te themselves. If there were I would be unlikely te know about it. I'm no' a follower of Krendon meself. Sister Kara jus' happens to be a good friend o' mine."


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 24, 2008)

Micheal sighs and looks to the others, a stern look on his face "I just met you all, but do any of you know of anything we can do to help her in a swift manner?"


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 24, 2008)

Arden sighs deeply.  This is much more convoluted than she had planned; simply deliver Psycho and leave the city.  Alas, things never work out the way you expect.  She takes Lestrivius' arm in hers.  "Our friend Kylest is lurking over there and Kleb is just returning from helping this young man aid the ailing woman."

She looks at Michael.  "Michael, is it?  I am Arden.  I'm sorry about your charge.  If I had either the money or the connections to help your friend they would be at your disposal.  But, we will shortly be leaving the city to take care of a... difficulty that has arisen.  We expect no pay but there may well be opportunity to earn some.  A place with us is all I have to offer."  She glances down the hallway and then back to Michael.  "Perhaps the Lawgiver will look favorably upon us and we can acquire what you need."


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 24, 2008)

Micheal looks to Arden asking "What does this task require?"


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 24, 2008)

Arden smiles and glances around the room briefly.  "I would prefer to discuss it in less public circumstances.  If you would walk with us, I can explain."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 24, 2008)

Olindar assures Michael that he will look after Sister Kara for as long as is necessary if he wishes to go discuss the mission with the group.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 24, 2008)

Kleb asks Arden and the others in private, "Do you think our current quest will garner enough treasure that Michael may be able to purchase the restorative?  If so, let's fill him in.  We have been tasked to investigate a nearby town where some folks in the countryside have recently been complaining of orcs pillaging their farms. One scout tracked the orcs back to an old keep on Baron von Darque's lands.  The baron hasn't been using it for some time, so maybe the orcs just broke in or maybe they are working with the baron.  We've been tasked to go to this keep and clean out the orcs, as well as bring back any evidence that might incriminate von Darque on his association with them, if it exists at all."


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 25, 2008)

It depends if we find anyone with problems on the way but I wouldn't trust anyone to pay full price for our services I have worked  as a herbalist prehaps we'll find the herbs for such a cure on the way but I'll need to procure a medical tome to know the plants for such a cure


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 25, 2008)

Micheal walks over with the group, listining to Kleb's and Arden. He says "Sounds like an intreging position...as for herbs and such, in truth we will have to first find out what is plaguing her...it would be easier to pay a experinced cleric, druid or arcane caster to cast the spell"


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 25, 2008)

"Well it sounds like one thing is certain," Kylest says dourly, "the sooner we get to killing orcs the better."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 25, 2008)

Kleb agrees and nods.  "Well then let's go with Arden to drop off her package and then head out."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 25, 2008)

With Michael added your group now totals five, and you have one more stop to make before leaving town. Arden follows the directions given to her by Marda and winds up on 7 Sylen Avenue. The street is a bizarre amalgam of trinket shops, antique booths, and most wondrous of all, Kelper's Magnificent Emporium. You can smell the place before you see it. The undeniable scent of animal dung, sawdust bedding, and iron cages wafts into your unwelcoming nostrils as you move down the street. With animals and creatures of all shapes and sizes, the store looks more akin to a zoo than a pet shop.

As you enter you are greeted with howls, screeches, and hoots of the wildest variety as animals of all kinds size you up from within their cages. Here a rather large looking cat seems genuinely curious while there a furry burrowing creature with large front claws snarls at your approach. "Aw, shut up all o' ya!" comes a voice from the back room, followed shortly by one of the ugliest little creatures you have ever laid eyes upon. One of his ears is long, pointed, and jagged at the edges while the other is wide and floppy. His nose is enormous and bulbous and one nostril is perched higher on his face than the other. His brown left eye is scrunched up while his yellow left eye peers at you intently. His teeth are absolutely horrid, those that remain. They are varying shades of yellow and black and it seems each is of a different size. In summary, his appearance has a complete lack of symmetry.

"Come looking for a pet?" he asks with a grotesque kind of smile.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2008)

Arden coughs rather discreetly (she hopes) to cover her surprise at the man's appearance.  "No, I've had my fill of pets, thank you."  She smiles to take the sting from her words before continuing.  As she speaks she slips out of her pack and removes the wooden box containing Psycho.  "Are you Kelper?  My master, Haerdal, sent me to speak with Kelper.  Or rather, he sent me with _this_."  She holds out the box tilting it and lifting the lid so the man-creature can see inside.  "He said...Haerdal, that is, says it is ailing and that you would know what to do with it."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 25, 2008)

"Aye, that would be me," the ugly little creature replies when Arden asks if he is Kelper, "and what have we here?" he asks, pulling the little black mole from it's box and cradling it in his arms.

"Has itsy widdle Psycho got a booby boo? Poor widdle Psycho boo," he says to the tiny burrower in his arms, apparently quite familiar with the creature. Their combined ugliness is almost endearing in a way.

"Not to worry, Miss. I'll make sure he's well taken care of. I'm sure I'll have his malady figured out in no time. Now," he says, putting his surprisingly strong and limber arm up and around Arden's shoulder and moving her off to the side, "let's talk payment. Haerdal's a friend so I'm doing him a favor by even taking this case despite the absolutely dreadful amount of work I've already got piling up. Clearly you don't have any money though..." he says disdainfully, trailing off. You now notice that, despite his hideous appearance, he is actually rather finely dressed, with bits of gold and silver jewelry here and there. Clearly he is a...creature of fine tastes.

"However, perhaps we could come to some other arrangement; a trade perhaps. How's this? I'll fix up Psycho, make him good as new, if you bring me back something...odd. Any creature I don't already have will do, as long as it isn't normal. Think you can do that? I knew it! Wonderful sport you are. Now, off you go. You've got an adventure now don't you? And I've got a business to run. Toodles!"

With that, Kelper rushes you all quite hurriedly out the door and closes it behind you, but not before giving you a toothy grin and what you believe to be a wink under his wrinkled, knotty skin.

[sblock=OOC]Kelper was almost hypnotically persuasive. You all found yourselves unable to do much more than nod agreeably while you were in his shop.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 25, 2008)

"Well that man was... disturbing," Kleb says with a grimace.  "Been friends with him long or is this the first time you've met?  Anyone else have anything to take care of or can we head out?"


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2008)

Arden stares at the closed door before turning to look at Kleb blankly.  "What?  Oh, yes, disturbing.  No, we've never met before today.  Marda said to stop by Dawn House on our way out of town and she would have more information for us.

Where am I going to find an _odd_ creature?" mutters Arden as they walk away from Kelper's Magnificent Emporium.


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 26, 2008)

Lestrivius suddenly pipes in  we may find one along the road  though I doubt we have that much time I can go reasearch creatures in the library and find a sutble one before we  leave unless you need for something else?


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 26, 2008)

"The Dragon's forest might lead to such a case, although I do not know what the inhabitants would think of use trying to kidnap a creature from it"


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 26, 2008)

Arden laughs.  "Well, I'm not going to go running off looking for odd creatures just yet.  Let's see what Marda has to tell us about her contact and then we can be off for the farms."  Arden will trace their way through the streets and back to the Dawn House.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 27, 2008)

By the time you find your way back to the Dawn House, it is already midafternoon; you have spent much of the day traipsing around the city. Marda is in the main room when you arrive, tidying things up. "You've come just in time," she says with a smile as you enter, "I just finished getting together the information you'll need."

Marda hands Kleb two scroll cases. One is made of dark cherry wood. The other is a slightly rusted iron case. "Inside the wooden one you'll find a map to Karowick. I expect it will take you a day or two to get there so I've noted a few roadside inns along the way. I don't recommend camping out. Hokken is certain he found signs of a werewolf on the loose nearby. I've also taken the liberty of marking the location of the keep. You'll note the keep is not far from the town; perhaps an hour's walk at most.

"Once you arrive in Karowick, you should visit the Hogspride Tavern and Inn. A man named Gaman frequents the place in the evenings. You'll know him by his bushy black beard and bright blue eyes. He is of strong build and tall height; hard to miss him. When you think you have the right man, go up to him and ask if he happens to have any sheep for sale. He will respond with 'Wolves have taken my sheep, but I do have a prize llama.'

"The metal case contains a letter for Gaman. Give it to him once he gives you the password, and he'll take it from there. Do you have any questions?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 28, 2008)

"Yes, just one question.  Should we expect any direct aid from Gaman in regards to our assault on the tower or is this simply a side task and a means to meet a informed contact?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 28, 2008)

"Honestly, I have no idea whether Gaman currently has the resources to offer you any material aid, although I am certain he will do everything in his power to ensure your success in the mission. At the very least he can guide you to the keep and give you his intelligence on the enemy."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 28, 2008)

"Thank you, Marda.  Do you think we can reach the first inn before sunset?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 28, 2008)

"That's doubtful. Still time is of the essence. It is possible the orcs are gathering strength for something, perhaps a large-scale raid. If that happens before you get there the people of Karowick will suffer."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 28, 2008)

"Well, I don't suppose you have anything that might keep a werewolf at bay or know someone who sells such?  We could spray our camp down with the stuff and then make it sooner rather than wait for daylight."


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 29, 2008)

are not you as champion of justice prepared with such a weapon which shall smite foes and heretics  and rid taint in the world  faining alarm as he says it


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 29, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> are not you as champion of justice prepared with such a weapon which shall smite foes and heretics  and rid taint in the world  faining alarm as he says it




Micheal looks at Lestrivius and asks  "If I may sir...what do you define as a heretic?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 29, 2008)

"I've heard weapons coated with alchemical silver are effective tools against werewolves, but there is nothing to 'spray,' as you put it, that would keep a werewolf at bay. However, if you make haste and are willing to exert yourselves a little, you should make it to the first roadside inn not long after dark. I imagine your chances are quite good that you won't run into anything untoward if you are only in the dark for an hour or two. Walking with little more than the stars to light your path can be dangerous though so bring torches to help you stay on the road and avoid hazards."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 29, 2008)

Arden takes Marda's hands in her own.  "Thank you, Marda.  We'll certainly do our best to resolve this issue for you.  Now since time is dear we'll hurry on towards Karowick, or at least as far as we can get _this_ day.  Fare well."  She'll take her leave and head south as directed on the map in order to reach the first inn.


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 29, 2008)

Kenku17 said:


> Micheal looks at Lestrivius and asks "If I may sir...what do you define as a heretic?"



Why don't you know is that why you are so unprepared


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 29, 2008)

Kleb nods respectfully to Marda as he leaves, shrugs at Michael and Lestrivius' conversation, then follows Arden and the map's directions.


----------



## Kenku17 (Oct 29, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> Why don't you know is that why you are so unprepared




"Unprepared for what? I only asked what you defined as a Heritic, which to me might be something completly different from you."  Micheal says a little harsly.


----------



## arcanaman (Nov 2, 2008)

very well One who falls in with chaos  and it's armies or who comply or abetes chaos where ever it stands instead of destroying it am I correct?


----------



## Kenku17 (Nov 2, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> very well One who falls in with chaos  and it's armies or who comply or abetes chaos where ever it stands instead of destroying it am I correct?




Micheal sighs and says  "Sadly that would most likely define me as a heretic, as without choas, Krendon's blessings and scorn would most likely never occur.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 2, 2008)

Arden listens as her companions debate the definition of heretic and smiles to herself.  By all accounts, or rather, the account of the church of the Lawgiver, Arden herself is a heretic.  She sighs.  Life was so much more _normal_ when she was nothing but a potter's apprentice; but not nearly so interesting.  "Fair enough definition as I've ever heard, Lestrivius.  Though I think it would also include myself in that number, Michael.  How 'bout Saint Matthias, Kleb?  Does he say anything about heretical beliefs in your book?"

Arden picks up the pace.  Too many nights in the unprotected wild sleeping under the stars and threat from creatures taken by chaos.  She'd much rather spend as little time traveling after dark as possible.  "And, ah...stretch those legs, men, or it'll be dawn before we get there."  She grins so that all know she is jesting.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 3, 2008)

"Well, there are numerous passages.  Let me see if I can find one," the paladin answers as he flips through his book.  "Ah, here is a passage.  'Love one another as brothers, as to show the heretic the error of his ways.  Be an example and he himself will see his mistakes and become as a brother.  Do not take heretics into your family until they are of like mind, else they will sow discord.  Be not afraid of the heretic who threatens to punish you for not worshipping his belief, for his words will only be spread through threats and he has no true power over you as your life will be eternal in the Sunlit Lands.  Do not fear to take the pommel of the sword yourself, as the People must defend themselves and will always do so until the End of Nights.'  I should say that though some in our group my not worship as I do.  Since none of you seem as bad people I will try to be an example and show you the error of your own heretical ways while helping you when you falter.  And should you join me in my beliefs, know that I will defend you from now until my own death.  As for Micahael, I think we should judge him more by his deeds and so far I believe his deeds to have been just.  He has, after all, protected Arden when she placed herself in danger to save a woman... I think I'll take point now,"  Kleb answers, rubbing out the soreness in his leg and moving out to the front of the party.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 3, 2008)

You make your way outside the questionably safe city walls of Narovan and out onto the great highway south. Though you know you should be relatively safe during daylight, you worry about talk of werewolves, and the danger of knowing orcs are nearby means even they might be prowling about.

After several hours of travel, twilight sets in, and dark overtakes the sky. Brilliant stars shine through the clear night and a rich full moon casts its gentle glow upon you. Kleb lights a torch to guide the way, as he seems to be the only person to have brought one. Great loud howls pierce the night as you quicken your pace, hoping that the nearest roadside in is going to show itself around just the next bend. The last two hours of your journey are particularly grueling, and Kylest seems to be growing weary from the long hours of marching. Kleb is forced to light a second torch when the first burns out and the howls seems to be growing closer. Passing through small glades of trees is the worst, for the treetops obscure even the star and moon light and you are forced to rely ever more on the limited illumination of Kleb's torch. You consider stopping along one of the paths that lead off the highway at one point, hoping it might lead to a farmhouse where you can seek shelter for the night. But these paths are difficult to follow, even with torchlight to guide you, and the last thing you want is to get lost outside.

Finally your greatest wish is granted, as off in the distance a warm inviting glow catches your sight. It is the most welcome sight you have seen in weeks, and you gather your failing energy to there as quickly as possible. When you arrive, you see a roadside inn, complete with stable. A sign out front proclaims it to be Safety's Rest. A more fitting name you could never imagine.

Inside the Safety's Rest is a counter with a wall behind it holding a number of keys. A man with shaggy brown hair and week-old stubble stands behind the counter, leaning on it with his elbows. He straightens up when you arrive and gives a toothy smile. "Welcome to the Safety's Rest! Will you be staying the night?"

Off to the side you can see a taproom which is barely half-full with patrons of various sorts. To the other side is a stairway that leads up next to a long hallway with several doors.

[sblock=OOC]Kylest takes 4 points of damage from the forced march. Not that I'm sure it matters as I haven't heard from hafrogman in a while. I will continue NPCing him for now.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 3, 2008)

Kleb assists the exhausted Kylest up to the door, "Yes, sir.  We'll all be staying and I'd like to get my friend here some hot soup and then some rest.  As you can see, he's a bit worse for wear."


----------



## Kenku17 (Nov 3, 2008)

(OOC:it would suck if we lost him.)

Micheal takes a moment to gather himself a little, and looks twoards the tap room. "I could probably use a drink and some food myself" he says and then looks to Kleb. "shall we begin agian tommarow at first light?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 3, 2008)

Safety's Rest has small private rooms available for 5 sp, or you can nab a mat and a place on the floor in a common room for 2 sp. Meals can be had in the taproom for 3 sp. The innkeeper provides you with keys to any rooms you pay for and begs you to enjoy your stay.

The taproom contains a variety of characters, mostly farm folk and a few travelers, most likely pages and couriers. The most unusual fellow is a hulking bald man with hide armor made from what can only be wolf pelts and a huge axe resting at his side. He is enjoying an entire roast boar by himself in the middle of the room. He wipes his bushy, black mustache as he reaches for his tankard and takes a huge swig.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 4, 2008)

Arden sighs with relief as they arrive at and enter Safety's Rest.  It wasn't that the trip was so harrowing (ok, ok, it was _very_ harrowing) but the Coward's constant wailing added to the tension of the journey.  She pays for a private room and a meal and then sits near the hulking man feasting on the boar.  She glances over at him as she sits.  Doesn't look like you are too troubled by wolves.  Howling is all we've heard since the sun went down."  She shivers with mock horror.  "I'm certainly glad that we arrived here when we did.  Oh, I'm Arden, by the way."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 4, 2008)

The bald man stares suspiciously at Arden for a moment, then his mouth cracks a wide smile. He sets down his boar rib and wipes his mouth before speaking, "Garabold is the name. Son of Tragor, Slayer of Beasts, and Strider of the Tundraland," he proclaims proudly, "I fear no mere wolf or other beast besides. I am a warrior's warrior. Battle is my soul's desire and conflict my passion. Fear is a foreign emotion to my frenzied thirst for blood. In short, no madam, I am not troubled by wolves. I would relish the chance to tangle bare-handed with not one, but ten!

"Do tell me though. What brings you to these parts? Do you seek adventure and glory as I do, or are you a traveler or merchant on your way to business?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 5, 2008)

Kleb watches Kylest pay for a room and gives the innkeeper 5sp for space in the common room and a meal.  As he walks past Arden with Kylest in tow he mumbles to himself not quietly enough, "Right now we seek a hot meal and warm bed..."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 5, 2008)

Arden's stomach rumbles as she tucks into her own plate of food with gusto.  The morning meal at the Dawn House was a long time back.  "Travel...with others."  She jerks a thumb towards the four of her traveling companions.  "...safety."  She shrugs and finishes chewing her mouthful and swallows.  "I've business in Karowick.  Farming matters, not very interesting sadly."  She cuts off another huge bite and begins chewing.  "So...ten wolves?  Impressive.  Wolves 'round here seem particularly, ah, aggressive.  And I hear there's worse things than wolves about."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 5, 2008)

"Farming business eh? Sounds dreadful! Why, I'd be so pent up with energy if I were stuck on a farm. But what is this you say about worse things than wolves? Is there villainy about that has yet to be dealt with? I crave the gore of battle. My axe and I would seek it, would you know of it."


----------



## Kenku17 (Nov 5, 2008)

Micheal will pay for a private room and a good meal, before heading into the tap room. He sits at a table away from the bar, thinking about various things, including if there was any way to contact another of the order...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 6, 2008)

Kleb brings Kylest a meal and leaves him to rest, then joins the conversation as he takes a bowl of food to eat.  "We are simply travellers, but we have heard there are wolves that are larger than normal.  Heck, there are stories that some even walk like men if that can be believed."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 6, 2008)

Arden nods in agreement with Kleb.  "That's what we were told: wolves that walk like men.  'S why we were in such a hurry to get here; as if _normal_ wolves weren't bad enough."  She takes another huge bite.


----------



## arcanaman (Nov 9, 2008)

I've heard wolves on the road indeed


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 14, 2008)

[sblock=Deuce "Kleb"]When you return to Kylest to give him food, you find he has vomited all over himself and looks flushed and sweaty.[/sblock]"Wolfweres you say?" asks the hulking man as he chomps down upon his boar rib, ripping a huge slice of flesh from the side. "They be fierce predators. If they are about, you'd best be prepared. Tell me, are you prepared?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 15, 2008)

Kleb leans over to check on Kylest and mumbles, "Ah hells...  Get some food and water into you, Kylest.  And some rest."  He returns to the party and says, Kylest is looking pretty bad.  Someone will need to try and see what ails him.  I never paid attention during my master's healing lessons."

Looking to the man he asks, "What do you mean are you prepared?  We surely are, but perhaps you might have in mind something more."


----------



## Kenku17 (Nov 15, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Kleb leans over to check on Kylest and mumbles, "Ah hells...  Get some food and water into you, Kylest.  And some rest."  He returns to the party and says, Kylest is looking pretty bad.  Someone will need to try and see what ails him.  I never paid attention during my master's healing lessons."
> 
> Looking to the man he asks, "What do you mean are you prepared?  We surely are, but perhaps you might have in mind something more."




"I'll go and see, I been taught well in thoes ways." Micheal says and walks off in the direction of where Kylest is.

(ooc:Heal check to see whats ailing Kylest. (1d20+10=26))


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 18, 2008)

"Why, I mean to say you can't fight werewolves with steel of course!" the large man bellows, "You need silversheen to coat your weapons, or weapons alchemically treated with silver. As a matter of fact, I happen to have some for sale, and at a bargain rate too," he adds with a twinkle in his eye.

[sblock=Kenku17 "Michael"]Kylest is suffering from a common malady known as filth fever. He likely contracted it while your group was in the city. It's not particularly life-threatening in most cases, but he'll need several days of rest.[/sblock]


----------



## Kenku17 (Nov 18, 2008)

Micheal does what he can to sooth Kylest and then returns to the other. "Hes come down with a bad fever." Micheal says "He should be ok if he stays on bedrest, but I don't think hes going to be joining us for the rest of this journey"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2008)

Kleb sighs at the news of his ally's condition, "It is what it is, I suppose."  He turns toward the hunter and asks, "And how much are you selling your supply for?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 18, 2008)

"Ha! Ha! Ha!" bellows the enormous man, "My fee is simple. Allow me to accompany you on whatever quest you endeavor upon now. I thirst for battle and nothing of late has quenched it. I sense in you a greater purpose than mere errands, and so I wish to join. Allow me, and I shall lend you the use of these for the duration of the adventure."

At this, he produces a glistening silver broadsword (treat as shortsword) and a quiver full of arrows with silver heads. He also brings out two flasks and sets them on the table.

"A silver weapon, 20 silver arrows, and two flasks of silversheen. More than enough to deal with even a pack of werewolves. What do you say?"


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 19, 2008)

Arden licks her fingers clean as she finishes her meal.  She leans back and looks appraisingly at the rather large and boisterous fellow.  "Well, Garabold, son of Tragor, Slayer of Beasts, and Strider of the Tundraland, wherever _that_ may be, you certainly can handle a boar's rib with ease.  If you handle a sword half as well you would be a welcome asset in our group.  But I'm only one-quarter of a voice."  She looks to her three companions for their opinions.  "What do you say?  With Kylest down for who knows how long and Michael with a pressing need to attend to business and return to Narovan, an additional sword might be a good idea."

[...Don't trust him; he has a wolfish look.  Likely he'll drag you out to the wilderness and go all bestial.  In fact, don't trust _any_ of them...]

Arden smiles and ignores the Coward.  _Although it was right the last time..._ "Well, my friends?"


----------



## Kenku17 (Nov 19, 2008)

"I don't see why not." Micheal says.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 19, 2008)

"That's two for two!" the loud man exclaims, then, looking to the elf and paladin, he leans forward, cocking his eyes, "Well what d'ya say, lads? Been a while since my axe seen battle."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2008)

Kleb considers it, then says in way of answer, "Let's be clear.  I don't know you, and so I don't trust you.  But that trust can be earned by your deeds while we travel."  The paladin puts out his hand in friendship, and uses his _detect evil_ ability on Garabold.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 20, 2008)

"A pleasure then! So is that that? When do we head out, and what is our great and noble quest?"

[sblock=Deuce "Kleb"]Garabold does not have an evil aura.[/sblock]


----------



## arcanaman (Nov 20, 2008)

There is indeed aomething most unsettling anway we don't need one more knife in the back to worry about in the first place


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 21, 2008)

"We discussed it and the group has decided that he comes with us.  We leave at first light unless someone has any objections," Kleb says to his comrades.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 21, 2008)

"I count 3 to 2 in favor of Garabold."  Arden reaches over and pats Levistrius on the arm.  "Don't be so gloomy; I'm sure everything will be fine."  She smiles broadly at the big man.  "Welcome, then, friend.  Now, if you all don't mind, I'm off to sleep.  That brisk hike and a full belly have just about done me in and Kleb wants to be on the road at first light."  She yawns which just emphasizes her point.  "Unless one of the others wishes to fill you in now, Garabold, I think the details of our mission can wait 'til we're on the road tomorrow."

She pointedly looks around the room at the locals, smiles tiredly, and pushes away from the table.  "Tomorrow then."


----------



## arcanaman (Nov 28, 2008)

"this will not end well he mutters to himself"


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 5, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]First off, so sorry for my absence. Thanks for your patience. RL took hold and wouldn't let go. I haven't had access to the internet for a while, at least not reliably. Getting the next post up is pretty detailed so this is only going to be a snippet of it.

So sorry to see that hafrogman hasn't stuck with us in a while since he was so integral in getting this up and running. Hopefully he will return one day. I'm not going to NPC Kylest forever though. He will remain sidelined with filth fever until hafrogman returns.[/sblock]

The rest of the night passes by quietly. The wail of hounds softens as you bed down; perhaps your scent no longer pervading the night air causing them no more distress. Soon it is morning and you awake, ready to head out toward the second leg of your journey. You expect to be in Karowick by nightfall.

Grabbing a breakfast roll and thanking the innkeep, you head out into the brisk morning air to gaze at the mountains to the southeast where you are headed. Their majestic peaks reach high into the sky and you can't help but wonder what sort of magical creatures live in those heights.

*Spellcasters prepare spells and post to a spoiler block please*

Halfway through the day, you break for lunch under the refreshing cover of a glade. You are just about to unpack the rations and sit to have a bite and drink when you sense an unusual rustle in the breeze.

[sblock=Spot DC 18]At least five short, ugly little creatures with long, pointed ears have encircled your group and are preparing to attack.[/sblock][sblock=Listen DC 18]You hear a number of soft footfalls around the group. You are being surrounded by something, but they can't be very large.[/sblock]
I'm out of time. More details to come.


----------



## Kenku17 (Dec 6, 2008)

Micheal feels uneasy, but cannot discern why...

[sblock=OOC]

Umm...Spells for Micheal 

Lvl 1->Obscuring Mist(Domain Spell), Magic Weapon, Bane
Lvl 0->Light, Guidancex2, Mending

Checks:1d20 4=9, 1d20 4=7
[/sblock]


----------



## arcanaman (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't know how to create spoiler sorry


----------



## Kenku17 (Dec 6, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> I don't know how to create spoiler sorry




OOCits "[sblock=title][/sblock"


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 8, 2008)

Arden shrugs her pack from her shoulders.  Eyes closed she rolls her shoulders trying to loosen them up a little after the morning travel.  Finally relaxed a bit she opens her eyes to find that she is looking down into the eyes of some small, hostile creature.  At the same moment the Coward begins shrieking in her mind, [Beware! Beware!  We are attacked! Flee!]

She stumbles backwards in sheer surprise and reaches for her dagger.  "Danger!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 8, 2008)

Oblivious to any trouble, Kleb hums a tune while getting his gear organized.  As Arden shouts he grabs his axe and yells in confusion, "What? Where?!"


----------



## Kenku17 (Dec 8, 2008)

Micheal starts to ready his bow from Arden's Alarm, waiting for his response to Kleb.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 9, 2008)

Suddenly, you hear the piercing screams of several small, ugly creatures with pointed ears emerging from the brush to lunge towards you. There is one of them for each of you and they clearly bear you malice. Each one bears a crude club of some kind bristled with wicked, rusted barbs on the end. They appear intended for rending your flesh.

*Initiative*
17 - Michael
13 - Arden
12 - Garabold
6 - Kleb
4 - Lestrivius
4 - Creatures

[sblock=OOC]It looks like Arden and Garabold are the only ones not surprised by the creatures. They may act in the surprise round (standard action only). I've posted Garabold's action below. Once I have Arden's action, I will post the action for the creatures and everyone else can act. Feel free to post proactively though.

FYI, you begin this battle prone as you are sitting to take in lunch.[/sblock]

Sensing something is amiss and hearing something in the bushes, Garabold stands quickly to his feet.


----------



## Kenku17 (Dec 9, 2008)

"Filthy Raiders! Know that Krendon's favor is not with you!" he says as he holds a hand to the air, his bow in the other and blue lights fly in the directions of each of the goblins. He then moves closer to the center of the group.

(OOC:Cast Bane on all goblins(-1 attack, -1 fear for 10 rounds))


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 10, 2008)

To clarify, since you begin the battle prone, standing up will take a move action, so you will only be able to move 5 feet closer to the center of the group and still manage to cast.


----------



## Kenku17 (Dec 10, 2008)

airwalkrr said:


> To clarify, since you begin the battle prone, standing up will take a move action, so you will only be able to move 5 feet closer to the center of the group and still manage to cast.




(OOC:Fine with me)


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 11, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Just waiting on Arden's action for the surprise round...[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 11, 2008)

Arden stands and prepares her mind to shape the chaos of the situation.  Her finger briefly, subconsciously, brush over a tattoo but she chooses not to activate it.

[sblock=OOC]I think that's all she has time for since I earlier posted her drawing her dagger.  (I assume that goes off in the surprise round).  Otherwise, for her next action she will summon an astral construct.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 12, 2008)

After standing Garabold roars out a challenge to the creatures that approach, "Goblins dare to attack us in broad daylight? I knew you creatures were foolish, but I had also thought you too cowardly to attack during the day. Ah, well, your lack of wisdom shall be the death of you. Once I have my axe in hand you shall all fall before me!"

At this, Garabold leaps to his feet. The goblins let out a war cry and come charging into your camp, clearly thirsting for your blood. They cover you to a man and prepare to assault you with their cruel bludgeoning devices. Michael's curse catches them unawares and they are briefly cloaked in pale blue energy (the spell was a success). Garabold reaches for his axe which is lying on the ground next to him. Seeing that he has let down his guard, the goblin takes a swing, landing a hit squarely on the barbarian's back. Garabold lets out a shriek of angry pain, then, in a fit of rage, swings his axe at the goblin's head. A spray of goblin blood spatters across the glade floor as the head rolls off the goblin's shoulders and onto the ground. Garabold lets out a fierce victory cry at the sight of his kill.

*Initiative*
17 - Michael
13 - Arden <--*
12 - Garabold
6 - Kleb
4 - Lestrivius
4 - Goblins

*I went ahead and did Garabold's action since you all get to go before the goblins go again anyway.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 12, 2008)

Kleb stands in alarm and tries to strike out at the nearest goblin.

OOC: Sorry, but I can't see excel files from this 'puter.  I'll try to access it via my laptop later.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 12, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Here's a jpg. It doesn't have the key since that was a separate sheet, but hopefully you remember which avatar is which.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 12, 2008)

OOC: Got it.  Attacking the one next to me.


----------



## arcanaman (Dec 13, 2008)

*[Sblock]*

Sheild
burning hands 
lesser ball of fire
ooc: I am still having trouble using spoilers


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 13, 2008)

[sblock=arcanaman]To open any command tag, such as "sblock" or "quote," you surround the tag with brackets [ ]. Then you type whatever you wish to be contained within the tag. When you are finished and you wish to close the command tag, use the command surrounded by brackets again, only this time add a back-slash / before the tag, such as "/sblock" or "/quote." Note that you can also address or attribute a tag to someone at the beginning by using the = sign, such as "sblock=address" or "quote=attribute." For an example of how I made this an sblock tag, click on the Quote button on this post and examine my use of tags.

As an aside, I don't remember approving lesser orb of fire. I may be mistaken though. I thought I said to keep to the core rulebooks. I remember giving you a wand of magic missiles and the book of the hells though.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 14, 2008)

Arden feels a cold clarity settle over her mind as the goblinoid creature rushes forward.  She blocks off the Coward's shrieking panic so that she might fully assess the situation and comes to the realization that using her powers would leave her vulnerable to its attack.  Instead, she stabs at it with her dagger.

[sblock=OOC]Not sure if it was my action or not, but I'm posting it just in case it is.
Standard action: attack the goblin +0 dagger, 1d4 dmg
No move action.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 15, 2008)

Arden slashes at the goblin before her with her dagger but he ducks out of the way. Kleb looks for an opening in defenses of the goblin before him and manages to bring his axe up underneath the goblin's torso, nearly cleaving him in half. The goblin falls over limp and lifeless.

[sblock=Initiative]
17 - Michael
13 - Arden
12 - Garabold
6 - Kleb
4 - Lestrivius <--
4 - Goblins[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Reminder, you are still prone unless you have taken a move action to stand. Arden, you took a -4 penalty to your attack, although it didn't matter since you rolled a 6. I assume Kleb will stand after killing his goblin.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 15, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Post 247 I had Arden stand & Kleb stood in post 249.  I'm not sure if I had an action at the time to actually do so as I was a bit confused about initiative and actions at the time.  Also, if I couldn't have had her do so previously, I would have used the move action of her just passed turn to stand up.  However, I can have her stand on her next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 15, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I don't know what is wrong with me lately. I have been missing a lot of little details. I missed the part about Arden standing. Anyway, as I said, it doesn't matter much since she rolled a 6 to begin with. Arden and Garabold both got to act in the surprise round. Sorry if I didn't make that clear.

Arcanaman, just waiting on you to declare Lestrivius' action. You are currently prone and threatened by a goblin. Here are a couple tips if you have any tactical questions. Standing will provoke an attack of opportunity, as would crawling away. If you crawl away, you may only move 5 feet as a move action. You may draw a weapon or weapon-like object, such as a wand, without provoking. Also note that attacking or using a wand does not provoke so that may be your best course of action. You could also use the total defense action as a standard action giving you +4 to AC and then stand, which negates the bonus an attacker gets against you because you are prone. You may cast a spell while prone, but doing so provokes an attack of opportunity as it normally would while threatened. You may attempt to cast defensively by making a Concentration check with a DC of 15 + the spell level. If you succeed, you cast the spell and it does not provoke. If you fail, you still do not provoke, but the spell fizzles and is lost.[/sblock]


----------

